# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  رتب الأمثال والحكم

## عيون لاتنام

*السلام عليكم*
*إن شاء الله تعجبكم الفكرة أخواني وأخواتي * 
*أختكم*
*عيون لاتنام*


*رتب المثل الأول*
*من - رامي - غير - رب - رمية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*رب رمية من غير  رامي*

----------


## لحن الخلود

رب رمية من غير رامي 
:)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي محمود*
*واختي لحن الخلود*
*يعطيكم العافية ويقويكم يااارب*

----------


## لحن الخلود

طيب وينه المثل الثاني 
<<<<<<<<< البنت متحمسة :)

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رتب المثل التالي*
*كل - معجبة - فتاة - بأبيها*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما**يدركه**السفن**المرء**كل**يتمناه**السفن**الرياح  ** تجري**بما**لاتشتهي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كل فتاة معجبة بابيها* 

*بكفي  رد  اليوم* 

*جاوبت على سؤاليين*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*1-ماكل مايتمناه المرء يدركه*
*2- تجري الرياح بمالا تشتهي السفن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيك العافية أخي محمود*
*ولكن يوجد خطأ في ترتيبك للمثل*
*الأجابة الصحيحة هي*
*كل فتاة بأبيها معجبة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*رتب هذه الحكمة بشكل صحيح*
*صديقك - يجملها - رضاءك - ليكسب - من - بأخطائك - لا من - يصارحك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لامن يجملها ليكسب رضاءك ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كثر,,و,,احبابك ,,الا ,,الحبيب,,ما,,*
*,قلل,,,اصحابك ,,المذله ,,ورى,,*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

*تعبت  في التفكير*

*بس ماعرفت*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو شذوي 

واجد صعبة

----------


## ابو طارق

*كثر اصحابك وقلل احبابك ماورى الحبيب الا المذلة*

----------


## ابو طارق

*وقع**طار**طار** كما**وارتفع **ما **طيرا**الا***

----------


## Sweet Magic

ما طارطيرا وارتفع الا كما طار وقع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الماء - في - قطرة - النمل - بيت - بحرا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قطرة الماء في بيت النمل بحرا
صح ولالا

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

انزين رتبو هذه

الزياره - كثرة - الملاله - تولد

----------


## سيناريو

*كثرة الزياره تولد الملاله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قطرة الماء في بيت النمل بحرا*
*إجابة صحيحة
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

على - سار - الدرب - من - وصل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من سـار على الدرب وصـل ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ما..فيه ..لو..خير ..الطير ..رماه ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لو فيه خير مارماه الطير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اجابة صحيحة عزيزتي عيون ,,*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لم - أن - الذئاب -تكن - أكلتك - ذئبا

----------


## غروب 2006

إن لم تكن ذئبا اكلتك الذئاب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي أهلا بعودتك بعد غياب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رتب هذه الحكمة الرائعة

من - عظيم - يضحك - في - عينيه - والدمعة

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

عظيم من يظحك والدمعه في عينه 
صح خيتووو عيون ولا لا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح*
*عظيم من يضحك والدمعة في عينيه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يهدم - طول - الجبال - البال

----------


## غروب 2006

المهلي مايولي خيتو عيون حياك الباري 

             طول البال يهدم الجبال
                  تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*
*الله يقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مطالب - لا - حق - يضيع - وراءه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لايضيع حق وراءه مطالب ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيك العافية عزيزتي شذى الزهراء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اباؤنا - زرع - فأكلنا

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،،

زرع اباؤنا فأكلنــا

،،

يعطيكِ العافيه أختي عيون لاتنام 

،
،

دمتم بود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيك ويقويك* 
*إجابة صحيحة أختي تفاحة نيوتن*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كل - الله - رزقه - يهب - طائر

----------


## لحن الخلود

من اجي ابي ارتب اشوفه مرتب وخالص متى راح يجي دوري :( 
 مشكورين على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## لحن الخلود

اوبس ماشفته
 الله يهب كل طائر رزقه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيك العافية أختي لحن الخلود*
*يوجد خطأ بسيط*
*والصحيح هو كالتالي*
*يهب الله كل طائر رزقه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

نوم - عبادة - الظالم

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

نوم الظالم عباده

رتبو هل العباره

السكوت_الكلام_ذهب _ فإن_ فضه_إن_ من _كان

----------


## غروب 2006

اذ كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب 
 مع التصحيح 
 تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المذله ,,التواضع ,,يجلب ,,في ,,الافراط ,,*

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،،،

الافراط في التواضع يجلب المذلــه   *: )*

،،،

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحسودـ عود ـ عين ـ فيها

----------


## حـــور علي

عين الحسود فيها عود
 :bigsmile:

----------


## ابو طارق

*طبقة *** شنن *** وافق*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وافق شنن طبقة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة - الصمت - لا يتقنها - رائعة - الكثيرون

----------


## ابو طارق

*الصمت  اجابة رائعة لا يتقنها الكثيرون*

----------


## ابو طارق

اخيرا **من**يضحك**كثيرا**يضحك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من يضحك كثيرا يبكي كثيرا 

مو كأنو هاي الصح يا بابا محمود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نفسها ـ على ـ براكش ـ جنت

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جنت على نفسها براقش*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله خيو شذوي طلعتي شاطرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طبيب ـ اسأل ـ ولا ـ مجرب ـ تسأل

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اسأل مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

رتبوو هذا الحكمه؟؟

الأحمق - السكوت - له - عن - جواباً

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السكوت عن الاحمق جواباً له

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

جوابك صح خيتوو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

للذكاء - ولكن - حدود - لاحدود - للغباء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للذكاء حدود ولكن لا حدود للغباء

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشجرة**على**ولا**باليد **عصفور** عشرة*

----------


## حكاية حب

عصفور باليد ولا عشرة على الشجرة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الطويل - دلالة - اللسان - على - القصيرة - اليد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللسان الطويل دلالة على اليد قصيرة,,*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

خادم - سيد - جيد - المال - لكنه - فاسد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المال خادم جيد لكنه سيد فاسد,,*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي*
*الله يقويك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*نعمة..أسرع .. إلى .. نقمة .. تبديل ..شيء.. الظلم ..تعجيل ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من - جارت - شيخوخته - جار - صباه - على -عليه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من جار على صباه جارت عليه شيخوخته ..*

*عفوا عزيزتي عيون حطيت مثل ماجاوبتيه ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عفوا عزيزتي*
*هذه هي الاجابة*
*الظلم أسرع شيء إلى تعجيل نقمة وتبديل نعمة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شريف -  بلا - بَيِّنةٍ  - حرامي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*شريف لا بنية حرامي ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو شذى املاءش خطأ راح اصحح .....احم احم ..عاملة معلمة عربي

شريف بلا بينة حرامي

عيدي القطعة مرتين بالحركات

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لا أنتي ولا هي  :bigsmile:  
الإجابة الموجودة عندي
هي
حرامي بلا بَيِّنةٍ شريف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يمينك - شمالك -على - لاتجن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمينك على شمالك لا تجن

ها هالمرة صح ولا خطأ بعد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

خطأ
حاولي مره ثانية عزيزتي

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

لاتجن شمالك على يمينك
صح ولا لا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في خطأ بسيط جدا
لاتجن يمينك على شمالك 
وهو قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى اله وسلم 


يعطيك العافية أخوي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

القوة - إستضعاف - آفة - الخصم

----------


## مهتاب

آفة القوة أستضعاف الخصم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا بك أخي مهتاب بعد طول غياب*
*يعطيك العافية*
*وإجابة صحيحة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عذاري - تسقي - القريب - عين - البعيد - وتخلي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

عين عذاري تسقي البعيد وتخلي القريب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في ـ القرد ـ امه ـ غزال ـ عيون

----------


## خادمة المهدي

القرد في عيون امه غزال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_100 %100_ 
_اجابة صحيحة_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

التهايم - وأنت - تجيك - نايم

----------


## خادمة المهدي

وانت نايم تجيك التهايم :wacko:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيه خطأ ترتيب المثل* 
*هو*
*تجيك التهايم وإنت نايم
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مايهرول -  عبث - الذيب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الذيب ما يهرول عبث

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي عفاف الهدى*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

شبعونا - وشبعناهم - طراقات - شتايم  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

شبعونا شتايم وشبعناهم اطراقات

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لا* 
*فيه*
*خطأ عزيزتي*
*ترتيبه الصحيح هو*

*شبعونا طراقات وشبعناهم شتايم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

حجار - ولا - كوم - هالجار

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

*،
،*

*كوم حجار ولا هالجار*

*،
،*

----------


## مهتاب

القوي - هي - الاخلاق - الشجاعة

----------


## غروب 2006

الاخلاق الشجاعة هي القوى

----------


## مرتضى محمد

مشكوري 
نبي ازيد من الاسئلة

----------


## مهتاب

الاخلاق هي شجاعة القوي

----------


## غروب 2006

مهتاب مساءا لخير 
 اجابتي خاطئه بسببك 
لانك ماحذفت ال التعريف من كلمة شجاعة 
  واييييييييييييييي واي 
  تحياتي 
 غروووووووووووووووووب

----------


## غروب 2006

عليها  الدجاجة و نسيت     رجليها   غسلت  ما جرى

----------


## عشق الزهراء

غسلت الدجاجة رجليها ونسيت ما جرى عليها

----------


## مهتاب

*والزجاج - في - النساء - خطر - دائما*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

النساء والزجاج في خطر دائما

----------


## مهتاب

اجابة صحيحة اخت عفاف الهدى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الكذب - والصدق - داء - دواء

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

،
،


 الكذب داء والصدق دواء  

،
،

----------


## حكاية حب

الأذواق . دامت . الأسواق . لولا . ما .

----------


## مهتاب

لولا الاذواق ما دامت الاسواق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

في - يمدح - السوق - ربح - من - فيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

يمدح من فيه ربح في السوق

----------


## مهتاب

من يمدح في السوق ربح فيه

----------


## خادمة المهدي

في السوق يمدح من ربح فيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

أي الإجابات هي الصحيحة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كلهم إجابات خاطئة
والصحيحة هي
*يمدح في السوق من ربح فيه*
يعطيكم العافية
أخي مهتاب
أختي عفاف الهدى وخادمة المهدي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قال - يالمسمار ؟ - إيش - المطرقة - حادك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 
ايش حادك يالمسمار قال المطرقة
ان شاء الله هالمرة صح

 :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح عزيزتي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اللي - مايخيب - يجيب - البطن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

ما يخيب الي يجيب البطن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء أختي عفاف حاولي مره ثانية*
*وهذا المثل يضرب للمرأة اللي تحمل أكثر من مرة وبعدين يسقط الجنين*
*فيقولون ( مايخيب ) يعني إن شاء الله في المرات الجاية راح يثبت الحمل*
*يلاااااااااا حاولي رتبيه مرة ثانية*

----------


## ابو طارق

*البطن  الي  يجيب  ما يخيب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي محمود يعطيك الصحة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هذا - أوله - ينعاف - اللي - تاليه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الي هذا اوله ينعاف تاليه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي سحرالقوافي* 
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

على - اللي - مو - دينك - مايعينك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دينك مو على الي مايعنيك


يمكن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء*
*حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## Habit Roman

اللي مايعينك موعلى دينك

يمكن

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللي  مو على  دينك ما يعنيك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اختي خادمة المهدي*
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طلعه - طبعه - ولا - إما

----------


## sh0osh0o

*إما طلعه ولا طبعه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن
اما طبعه ولا طلعه

----------


## Sweet Magic

*إما طلعه ولا طبعه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جواب أختي sh0osh0o وSweet Magik هو الصحيح يعطيكم العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

طرب- نشب - بغاها - صارت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بغاها طرب صارت نشب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أضبط - الملا - ساعة - من

----------


## sh0osh0o

*اضبط من ساعة الملا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

راعي - سالم - النصيفة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

راعي النصيفة سالم

----------


## Hussain.T

السلام عليكم
انا اقول
 سالم راعي النصيفة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة اختي عفاف الهدى هي الصحيحة*
*يعطيك العافية أخي شبل الطفوف إن شاء الله في المرات الجاية تضبط معاك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وطايح - هريسة - في - جوعان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 

جوعان وطايح في هريسة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي عفاف الهدى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اللحم - اللحم - لايخيس -باعد- عن

----------


## Hussain.T

باعد اللحم عن اللحم لا يخيس

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة صحيحة اخي شبل الطفوف*
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

زرزور - عصفور- كفل - والأثنين - طياره

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

كفل عصفور زرزور والإثنين طيارة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء حاولي مرة ثانية عزيزتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*عصفور  كفل  زرزور  والاثنين طيارة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *عصفور كفل زرزور والاثنين طيارة*







*تقريبا صحيح ولا أدري إذا هالشيء يفرق بس الترتيب اللي موجود عندي هو*
* زرزور كفل عصفور والأثنين طيّاره .*



*يعطيك العافية اخوي محمود سعد**

*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مردود - مهدود - باب - شيطان - عن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

مردود باب شيطان عن مهدود

من وين لش هالكلام المغبر 
ها ها امزح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هههههه هذا مثل قطيفي*
*وطبعا ترتيبج غلط*
*حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

يمكن مو متأكده
باب مردود عن شيطان مهدوى

----------


## Hussain.T

اعتقد جواب اختي خادمة المهدي صح..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة
يعطيكم العافية
باب مردود عن شيطان مهدود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جمل - هيمت - بعوضة


( هذا عاااااد أمي دايم تردده معلقة عليه تعليق )

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 

بعوضة هيمت جمل

----------


## Hussain.T

نفس الشيء 
بعوضة هيمت جمل..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي عفاف الهدى* 
*وشبل الطفوف يعطيكم العافية*
*بس راح اغير كلمة جبل اللي حطيتيها اختي عفاف بدل كلمة جمل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بنت - الحبيب - الغريب - لو- مادخلت - ماولدنا - بيتنا*

----------


## Hussain.T

لو مادخلت بيتنا بنت الغريب ماولدنا الحيب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

ما ولدنا الحبيب لو ما دخلت بيتنا بنت الغريب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يمكن

لومادخلت بيتنا بنت الغريب ماولدنا الحبيب

----------


## اسيرة شوق

يوسع-جمل-الباب

معروفه

----------


## Hussain.T

الباب يوسع جمل

----------


## حكاية حب

كلنا الناس بعين يرى طبعه

----------


## خادمة المهدي

كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيكم العافية* 
*أخوي شبل الطفوف*
*أختي عفاف الهدى*
*أختي أسيرة الشوق*
*بس الترتيب الصحيح للمثل هو*
*لو ما ولدنا الحبيب ما دخلت بيتنا بنت الغريب 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بنت - تعيرنا - عمتنا - زارتنا - بعيشتنا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

زارتنا بنت عمتنا اتعيرنا بعيشتنا

----------


## Hussain.T

يمكن
بنت عمتنا زارتنا تعيرنا بعيشتنا

----------


## خادمة المهدي

زارتنا بت عمتنا بعيشتنا تعيرنا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يعطيكم العافية اخوي شبل الطفوف وخادمة المهدي
ولكن إجابة أختي عفاف الهدى هي الصحيحة 
زارتنا بنت عمتنا تعيرنا بعيشتنا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

سم - البراقع - ناقع - تحت

----------


## ابو طارق

سم ناقع  تحت البراقع

ارجوا ان يكون صحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الترتيب الصحيح هو*
*تحت البراقع سم ناقع 
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الحيطة - الزيطه - بكره - على - نقعد - ونسمع*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*بكره نقعد على الحيطه ونسمع الزيطه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

نقعد على الحيطة بكرة ونسمع الزيطة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جواب أختي sh0osh0o هو الصحيح*
*يعطيك العافية*
*شكرا على المحاولة أختي عفاف*
*بكره نقعد على الحيطه ونسمع الزيطه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جوع - جموع- وضرب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جوع وضرب جموع ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اوافق اختي شذاوي

جوع وضرب اجموع

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وسخ - عاشر - ثيابه - من - الفحام*

----------


## Hussain.T

يمكن  
عاشر اثيابه وسخ من الفحام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

وسخ ثيابه من عاشر الفحام

----------


## حكاية حب

من قوماً أربعين عاشر يوماً منهم صار

----------


## Hussain.T

من عاشر قوما اربعين يوما صار منهم

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اوافق ولد عمتي شبل الطفوف

من عاشر قوما اربعين يوما صار منهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شفنا اني رد هو الصح 
في الي قبل الأخير

----------


## ابو طارق

من عاشر القوم اربعين يوما  صار منهم  او رحل  عنهم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اخي شبل الطفوف*
*وأختي عفاف الهدى ترتيبكم للمثل ( ترتيب خاطىء )*
*يعطيكم العافية*
*والصحيح هو*
*من عاشر الفحام وسخ ثيابه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العود - مايتربى - القطو*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

القطو العود ما يتربى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

ما يتربى القطو العود

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة أختي خادمة المهدي هي الصحيحة يعطيك العافية
القطو العود ما يتربى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الدروب - القلوب- البعد - بعد - مو - بعد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

البعد بعد الدروب مو بعد القلوب

----------


## خادمة المهدي

البعد بعد القلوب مو بعد الدروب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة أختي خادمة المهدي هي الصحيحة يعطيك الف عافية*
*البعد بعد القلوب مو بعد الدروب*


*شكرا على المحاولة أختي عفاف الهدى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العجوز - قتل - الفضول*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*الفضول قتل العجوز*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الزمار - تلعب - ويديه - يموت*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يموت الزمار ويديه تلعب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الزمار يموت ويديه تلعب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني مع اختي

اللؤلؤ المكنون

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة اختي اللؤلؤ المكنون هي الصحيحة*
*يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سيل - مايهمك - مايبلك*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سيل مايهمك مايبلك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء*
*يعطيك العافية*
*حاول مرة ثانية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما يهمك سيل ما يبلك

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سيل ما يبلك ما يهمك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو عيون لا تنام

عندش دعوة في منتدى الجوال

تحت عنوان جوالك تحت المجهر 

والله الموفق

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي خادمة المهدي ربي يعطيج الف عافية ويقويج*
*شكرا على التبليغ وإيصال الرسالة أختي عفاف الهدى يعطيج العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شيفه - الشيفة - ضعيفة - والمعاني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشيفة شيفة والمعاني ضعيفة

اخت عيون لاتنام  اشكر تلبيتش الى الدعوة
 :amuse:  :amuse:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي عفاف الهدى يعطيك العافية*
*وماطلبتي شيء من عيوني والله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*خبزك - خباز - تبيع - على*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تبيع خبزك على خباز

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع الأخت اللؤلؤ المكنون

----------


## داحي الباب

انا مع الأخوات

----------


## Hussain.T

معاهم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيكم العافية على المرور الجميل*
*أختي* 
*اللؤلؤ المكنون*
*وعفاف الهدى*
*داحي الباب*
*شبل الطفوف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هندي - و - لايبرى - لايعدي - جرب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 

جرب هندي لا يبري ولا يعدي

----------


## Hussain.T

اوافق اختي عفاف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح* 
*يعطيكم العافية*
*أختي عفاف الهدى*
*وأخي شبل الطفوف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اللي - بلاد - ألزق - ترزق - فيها - فيها*

----------


## الليل الممزق

تحياتي لك
مشرفتنا عيون لا تنام
اعتقد ان الترتيب الصحيح

*بلاد اللي ترزق ألزق فيها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا بك أخي أو أختي الليل الممزق معنا*
*يعطيك العافية ترتيب صحيح ولكنك أنقصت كلمة فقط*
*بلاد اللي ترزق فيها ألزق فيها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* منّك - يعنّك - أطول - اللي - ثوب
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

اطول ثوب منك الي يعنك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء يعطيك العافية*
*حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

يمكن:
الي يعنيك اطول ثوب  منك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أيضا ترتيب خاطىء* 
*يعطيك العافية عزيزتي على المحاولة*
*الترتيب الصحيح للمثل هو*
*ثوب اللي أطول منّك يعنّك
*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*العمر - أما - فضاح - كساح - توالي - عمى - وإلا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بتفلسف اشوي

توالي عمى العمر اما كساح والا فضاح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء حاولي مرة ثانية عزيزتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

يمكن 
عمى العمر توالي اما كساح والا فضاح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء حاول مرة ثانية أخوي شبل الطفوف* 
*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

عمي توالي العمر اما كساح ولا فضاح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أيضا ترتيب خاطىء يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*


*والترتيب الصحيح للمثل هم*

*توالي العمر فضاح إما عمى وإلا كساح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*على - جت - العورة - العين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

جت العورة على العين

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

على العين جت العورة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء أخواتي ايلول والفراش الفاطمي حاولوا مرة ثانية*

----------


## Hussain.T

على العورة جت العين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء شكرا على المحاولة أخي شبل الطفوف*
*والترتيب الصحيح للمثل هو*
*جت على العين العورة*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

جت العورة على العين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء اخي أسير الحرمان*
*لقد قمت بحل السؤال في التعقيب الذي يسبقك*
*وأعيد ترتيبه مرة أخرى*
*جت على العين العورة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تدابيره - شعيره - قلة - من - حنطته - خلط - مع*

----------


## الليل الممزق

*من قلة تدابيره خلط مع حنطته شعيره*
*اعتقد هذا هو الترتيب الصحيح ..!*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح تقريبا* 
*يوجد خطأ بسيط*
*سأوضحه الان مع الترتيب الصحيح للمثل*
*من قلة تدابيره خلط حنطته مع شعيره*



*يعطيك العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*غبن - الحي - والميت - يحييك - يزيدك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

غبن الحي يزيدك والميت يحييك

----------


## خادمة المهدي

غبن الحي يحييك والميت يزيدك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أخواتي عفاف الهدى وخادمة المهدي ترتيب خاطىء* 
*حاولوا مرة ثانية*

----------


## الليل الممزق

*الحي يحييك والميت يزيدك غبن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة الليل الممزق*
*يعطيك العافية ويقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لقمته - كبر - غص - من*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*من كبر لقمته غص..*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

غص من كبر لقمته

----------


## Hussain.T

اوافق اختي شذى الزهراء .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني كمان اوافق
 صاحبتي

وولد اختي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة أختي شذى الزهراء هي الصحيحة*
*من كبر لقمته غص*
*يعطيكم العافية أخواتي* 
*خادمة المهدي* 
*وعفاف الهدى*
*يعطيك العافية أخوي شبل الطفوف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من - الناس - لاقى -خدم - الناس - خدامه*

----------


## w_alwaheed

من خدم الناس لاقى الناس خدامه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك العافية اخوي وحيد*
*لاعدمنا هالطله*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الثوب - منه - وفيه - حلاة - رقعته*

----------


## Hussain.T

يمكن
حلاة الثوب وفيه من رقعته

----------


## w_alwaheed

حلاة الثوب رقعته منه وفيه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شبل الطفوف ترتيب خاطىء يعطيك العافية على المحاولة*

*إجابة أخي الوحيد هي الصحيحة* 
*يعطيك العافية ويقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*له - بحماره - سكتنا - دخل*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

دخل* بحماره وسكتنا له*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن

دخل له بحماره وسكتنا

----------


## w_alwaheed

سكتنا له دخل بحماره

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اخواتي عفاف الهدى وخادمة المهدي ترتيبكم خاطىء شكرا على المحاولة*
*إجابة أخي الوحيد هي الصحيحة يعطيك العافية ويقويك*
*سكتنا له دخل بحمارة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يدخل - أبو زنه - الجنة - يتمنى*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

حلم ابو زنة يدخل الجنة<<<<<جدي؟
بس  عفر نسيتي كلمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جايز أختي روح ورحان يمكن يختلف المثل من منطقة لمنطقة*
*الموجود عندي*
*أبو زنه يتمنى يدخل الجنة*


*فأعتبر أكيد ترتيبك صحيح يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*البراحه - وراحة - ونومه - أكل - في*

----------


## w_alwaheed

اكل وراحه ونومه في البراحه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك العافية اخوي وحيد*
*تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تالي - إلا - أهل - مافكروا - عالي*

----------


## w_alwaheed

يمكن 


ماكفرو الى تالي اهل عالي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء حاول مرة ثانية*
*يعطيك العافية* 
*أمممممم والكلمة مافكروا ( مو ماكفروا )*

----------


## Hussain.T

يمكن
ما فكروا تالي الا اهل عالي.

----------


## تاج

اهل عالي ما فكروا إلا تالي ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح أختي تاج يعطيك الف عافية
شكرا على المحاولة اخي شبل الطفوف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الحطب- الحطب - بالحطب - ضعيف - أضرب - ينكسر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عفر

الحطب ضعيف اضرب الحطب بالحطب ينكسر

----------


## Hussain.T

يمكن 

اضرب الحطب بالحطب الضعيف ينكسر

----------


## تاج

اضرب الحطب بالحطب ضعيف الحطب ينكسر ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا على المحاولة أخي شبل الطفوف واختي عافاف الهدى*
*إجابة أختي تاج هي الصحيحة*
*اضرب الحطب بالحطب ضعيف الحطب ينكسر ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شالوا - ماشالهم - جمل - والجمل - أربعة*

----------


## Hussain.T

اربعة شالوا جمل والجمل ماشالهم.

----------


## w_alwaheed

اربعة شالوا جمل والجمل ماشالهم.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي شبل الطفوف وأخي الوحيد يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مويس - عويس - على - وضاعت - أتكل - البقرة*

----------


## Hussain.T

اتكل مويس على عويس وضاعت البقره.

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اتكل مويس على عوويس وضاعت البقرة

----------


## عاشق العسكري

اتكل مويس على عويس وضاعت البقره.

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اتكل عويس على مويس وضاعت البقره.
يقولوا خلاف تعرف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة أختي خادمة المهدي هي الصحيحة*
*اتكل عويس على مويس وضاعت البقره*
*شكرا اخي شبل الطفوف*
*وعاشق العسكري*
*وروح وريحان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الفم - العين - أطعم - تستحي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أطعم الفم تستحي العين..*

----------


## Hussain.T

اوافق اختي شذى.

----------


## دمعه الحسين

يلا يا عيني وين المثال الى بعده وكل عام وانتو بالف خير

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اختي شذى الزهراء وأخي شبل الطفوف يعطيكم العافية*
*أختي دمعة حسين وأنت بخير وصحة وسلامة وعساج من العايدين السعيدين*
*ومن عيوني والله*
*الحين أحط لج مثل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أعني - ياجارة - إياك - وأسمعي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اياك اعني وياجارة اسمعي ؟؟
احنا عدنا
 لك الحكي واسمعي ياجاارة 
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إياك أعني واسمعي ياجارة*
*هذا المثل مأخوذ من شعر عربي فصيح ولا أتذكر لمن بالضبط*



*على العموم شكرا على المرور أختي روح وريحان*
*وهذا مثلكم بالعامي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مواعينه - ابليس - مايكسر*

----------


## حكاية حب

يمكن هاا
أبليس مايكسر موااعينه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي حكاية حب*
*تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*روس - التحسونه - القرعان - في - أتعلم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أتعلم التحسونة في روس القرعان ...*

*يعطيج العافية اختي عيون...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ها ها 
خلو المثل يضحك

انا مع اختي شذى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اختي شذى وعفاف الهدى يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عمار - خراب - مايقدر - ألف - على*

----------


## w_alwaheed

يمكن
 الف عمار على خراب مايقدر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يعطيك العافية أخي الوحيد*
*فيه خطا بسيط*
*ترتيب المثل الصحيح هو*
*الف عمار مايقدر على خراب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اخذوهم - لايغلبوكم - بالصوت*

----------


## w_alwaheed

اخدوهم بالصوت لايغلبوكم 


؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني مع الوحيد

ما ادري شفيني دايما اجي متأخرة

----------


## Hussain.T

اوافقهم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيكم العافية أخواني الوحيد - عفاف الهدى - شبل الطفوف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الحسين - ياكل - يعزي - اللي - وما يعزي - عيش*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الله
احب هالمثل 
دايم على لساني
الي يعزي واللي مايعزي ياكل عيش الحسين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك العافية عزيزتي روح وريحان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ينقرص - الحية - يخاف - من - اللي - من - الحبال*

----------


## مهتاب

اللي ينقرص من الحية يخاف من الحبال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح اخي مهتاب يعطيك العافية ويقويك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كله - خله - أما - و إلا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اما كله ولا خله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح اختي عفاف يعطيك العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يشرب- يحطه - خواشيق - اللي - مرق - له*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي يشرب مرق يحط له خواشيق

----------


## خادمة المهدي

انا مع الاخت عفاف الهدى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي عفاف الهدى وخادمة المهدي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مايستحي -ما يشتهي - اللي - يفعل*

----------


## Hussain.T

*يمكن*
*مايستحي اللي يفعل ما يشتهي*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللي ما يستحي يفعل ما يشتهي

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
اللي ما يستحي يفعل ما يشتهي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني مع الفتايا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اخواتي خادمة المهدي وروح وريحان وعفاف الهدى يعطيكم العافية*
*يعطيك العافية اخوي شبل الطفوف على المحاولة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأعور- العميان - باشا - على*

----------


## بصيص الامل

الاعور على العميان باشا

----------


## خادمة المهدي

انا مع الاخت بصيص الامل
الاعور على العميان باشا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 
على العميان الأعور باشا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح اختي بصيص الأمل وخادمة المهدي الله يقويكم*
*يعطيك العافية أختي عفاف الهدى على المحاولة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يكيفها - مافيها - أقل*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

أقل ما فيها يكفيها

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جوعان وطايح في هريسة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني مع الأخت خادمة المهدي

عندي سؤال خيو عيون بما انش من سيهات 
هل صحيح اعتقلت الأخت الفاضلة ام عباس 
واغلقت احدى حسينيات سيهات التي كانت 
تقرأ فيها 
او هذا مجرد اشاعات

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

يكفيها أقل مافيها

----------


## Hussain.T

انا مع خادمة المهدي وعفاف الهدى.

----------


## الليل الممزق

انا مع خادمة المهدي وعفاف الهدى وشبل الطفوف

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يكفيها اقل ما فيها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة اختي حادمة المهدي وعفاف الهدى وشبل الطفوف والليل الممزق يعطيكم العافية*
*شكرا على المحاولة أختي ونة حزن والفراش الفاطمي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة للخبر اللي جبتيه أختي عفاف الهدى فأول مرة اسمع فيه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أتربيك - بلاش - أخذك - وأنا - أمك*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

أمك تربيك وانا أخذك بلاش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أمك تربيك وانا أخذك بلاش*

*مثل اختي خادمة المهدي...*

----------


## الليل الممزق

اوافق شذى الزهراء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح أختي خادمة المهدي وشذى الزهراء وأخي الليل الممزق يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الغزاله - السباله - أتجمعها - وتاكلها*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تجمعها الغزاله وتأكلها السباله..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح عزيزتي الله يعطيج القوة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جيش - عيش - امقابل - ولا - مصاهل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امقابل عيش ولا مصاهل جيش

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*امقابل جيش ولا مصاهل عيش*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي شذى الزهراء*
*شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي عفاف الهدى*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*جارك - إديارك - جارك - أحسبها - شفتها - في - إذا - في*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*إذا شفتها في جارك أحسبها في دارك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اوافق شذوي في الإجابة*

----------


## w_alwaheed

إذا شفتها في جارك أحسبها في دارك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أختي شذى الزهراء وعفاف الهدى و أخي الوحيد*
*يعطيكم العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*دينك - مايعينك - مو - اللي - على*

----------


## w_alwaheed

يس 


الي مو على دينك مايعنيك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي الوحيد الله يعطيك القوة والعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إن - وإن - ركست - طفحت - السمك - الطير -أكلني - أكلني*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اكلني السمك ان ركست واكلني الطير ان طفحت

----------


## شفايف وردية

*اكلني الطير ان طفحت واطلني السمك ان ركست*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء أختي عفاف الهدى وشفايف وردية حاولوا مرة ثانية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*محاولة ثانية*


*ان ركست اكلني السمك وان طفحت اكلني الطير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ختنوه - ماشاب - بعد*

----------


## مهتاب

بعد ماشاب ختنوه

----------


## عنيده

*بعد ما شاب ختنوه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أخي مهتاب وأختي عنيدة الله يقويكم ياااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بيت - ماينظف - الجهال

----------


## هناء المغربي

ما ينظف بيت الجهال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء*
*الترتيب الصحيح للمثل هو*
*بيت الجهال ( الأطفال )  ماينظف*
*على العموم يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الف - واحد - البايق - والمتهومين*

----------


## ابومجتبى

*البايق واحد والمتهومين ألف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح أخوي ابو مجتبى الله يقويك يارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الحلم - العلم - قبل - تعلم*

----------


## ابو طارق

تعلم الحلم قبل العلم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح ابي محمود تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عون - فرعون - بغيناك - صرت - علينا*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بغيناك عون صرت علينا* *فرعون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح عزيزتي الله يعطيج العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حذر - قدر - عن - لايغني*

----------


## Sweet Magic

* لايغني عن  قدر حذر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء*
*حاولي مرة ثانية عزيزتي سويت*

----------


## عنيده

*لا يغني عن حذر قدر*

----------


## mrboch

لا يغني حذر عن قدر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*شكرا على المحاولة أختي عنيدة للاسف ترتيب خاطىء*
*إجابة صحيحة اخي مربوش يعطيك العافية*
*لا يغني حذر عن قدر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كبيرة - جرو - الجنازة - والميت*

----------


## بصيص الامل

الجنازه كبيره والميت جرو

----------


## عنيده

*الجنازه كبيره والميت جرو*

----------


## غروب 2008

صباح الخير
ولدي / قلبي / على / حجر / ولدي / وقلب / على

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح أختي بصيص أمل وعنيدة يعطيكم الف عافية*
* ( ياهلاااااااااااااااا فيج عزيزتي غرووووووووب  بعد الغيبة الطويلة الله لايحرمنا من طلاتج ) والترتيب للمثل اللي حطيتيه هو* 
*قلبي على ولدي وقلب ولدي علي حجر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بالي وحشوني موت

واوافق اختي عيون لا تنام في الإجابة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وانتي بعد عزيزتنا عفاف وحشتينا والله لايحرمنا من طلاتج الحلوه*


*بنت - اللي - عمه - يستحي - أعيال - منها - من - مايجيب*
*هذا المثل  ( يضرب لمن يستحي من أمر لا داعي للحياء فيه فيضيع على نفسه ما يريد )
*

----------


## w_alwaheed

اللي يستحي من بنت عمها منها مايجيب عيال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فيه خطأ بسيط حاول مرة ثانية أخي الوحيد وشكرا على المحاولة*

----------


## w_alwaheed

الي يستحي من بنت عمه مايجيب عيال منها

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اوافق اخي الوحيد

اللي يستحي من بنت عمه مايجيب عيال منها..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب خاطىء 
لاحظو وانتو تقرون المثل ماتحسون فيه شوية خلل
على العموم مشكور اخوي الوحيد وأختي شذى الزهراء على المحاولة يعطيكم العافية



والترتيب الصحيح هو
اللي يستحي من بنت عمه مايجيب منها أعيال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*راحه - بعد - التعب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الراحه بعد التعب .

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء حاولي مرة ثانية عزيزتي*

----------


## احلى شهد

بعد التعب راحة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة أحتي أحلى شهد وحياج معانا عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ياولدي - يانافعي - أحبك - أحبك - قال*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أحبك يا ولدي قال أحبك* يا نافعي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة عزيزتي تسلم يمينك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

البنات - جنات - له - أبو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ابو البنات له جنات..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح تسلم يمينك عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مالك - جارك - أحفظ - ولا تتهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احفظ مالك ولا تتهم جارك

----------


## شفايف وردية

احفظ مالك ولا تتهم جارك

                                                                 اوافق حماتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح أختي عفاف الهدى وشفايف وردية تسلم الايادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

فنه - منه - أبو - مايخلي - ولو - الفن - قصوا - يمينه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

أبو الفن مايخلي فنه ولو قصوا يمينه منه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح عزيزتي شذى يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

العافية - أذاك - بطنك - وين - من - تجيك - إذا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اذا إذاك من بطنك وين تجيك العافية..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح عزيزتي تسلم الايادي ياااارب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

مايكفيك - إذا - كفك - كف - مايرويك - غيرك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اذا كفك مايرويك كف غيرك مايكفيك او مايسقيك..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ننتظر المثال التالي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح أختي شذى الزهراء 
ومن عيوني والله أختي اللؤلؤ المكنون ألحين احط مثل جديد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

تنكره - تعرفه - وجه - ولا - وجه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وجه تعرفه ولا وجه تنكره

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح اختي عفاف الهدى تسلم الايادي ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الملامة - إذا - فأوجع - ضربت - واحدة - فأن

----------


## شذى الزهراء

إذا ضربت فاوجع فإن *الملامة* واحدة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع الأخت شذى

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أسمحوا لي أخواتي العزيزات أحط لكم مثل ..
والله لكم وحشه واشتقت لكم واااااااااجد

شرف , فلا , إذا , مروم , في , تقنع , دون , غامرت , بما , النجوم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عادي حبيبتي خذي راحتج وانتي بعد لج وحشة
وترتيب المثل هو
 إذا غامَرْتَ في شَرَفٍ مَرُومِ, فَلا تَقنَعْ بما دونَ النّجومِ

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يحبني - لقمة - فقدها - من -و يكرهني - أجل - فقدها - على

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صعب هالمرة

محاولة 

يحبني من اجل لقمة فقدها ويكرهني على فقدها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

عذرا خيتو عفاف أنا بعد كررت كلمة فقدها  مرتين  :embarrest: 
يمكن علشان كذا صاااار صعب بس ترتيبج صحيح لولا تكرار الكلمة
 يـحـبـنـي مـن اجل لـقـمه ويـكـرهـني عـلـى فـقـدهـا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

وعاداه - عن - رد - عجز - جزاه

----------


## شفايف وردية

جزاها عجز عن رد وعاداه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جزاه عجز عن رد وعاداه

----------


## mrboch

جزاه عن رد عجز وعداه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أختي شفايف وردية وعفاف الهدى وأخي مربوش للأسف ترتيب خاطىء للمثل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عن رد عجز جازاه وعاداه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب خاطىء خيتو تسلم الايادي على المحاولة الثانية
خلاص بحط الترتيب الصحيح للمثل
عجز عن رد جزاه وعاداه

----------


## alzahrani33

عجز عن رد  جزاه وعاداه
 :embarrest:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

حطيت ترتيب المثل مااأدري أنتبهت ولا لا 
أو إن المثل عجبك 
على العموم يعطيك الف عافية أخوي الزهراني

----------


## عيون لاتنام

خبزه- وعينه - بناره -لجاره

----------


## mrboch

خبزه لجاره وعينه بناره

----------


## Hussain.T

خبزه لجاره وعينه بناره

----------


## أسير الحرمان

خبزه بناره وعينه لجاره

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أخي مربوش واخي شبل الطفوف شكرا على المحاولة ولكن ترتيب خاطىء
وإجابة أخي اسير الحرمان هي الصحيحة
خبزه بناره وعينه لجاره

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماضمك - الحمك - الحمك - لو - ولا - أرحمك

----------


## soosah2

السلام انا عرفت 

الحمك الحمك لو ما ضمك ولا رحمك 

ان شاء صح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح soosah2 عزيزتي يعطيك الف عاااااااااافية
وحيااااااااااااااك معانا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

نصيب - في - الطيب - مالك

----------


## soosah2

:wink: عرفت 

مالك في الطيب نصيب 

خلاص ما برد حليت ثنتين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح عزيزتي وعااااااااادي لو حبيتي تحلي الثالث
تسلم الأيادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

العود - قعود - مابعد

----------


## alzahrani33

ما بعد العود قعود

اول مره اسمع فيه  ههههههههه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هههههه ترتيب صحيح أخوي الزهراني يعطيك الف عااااااااافية  وأنا بعد أول مرة اسمعة
والمثل ترا سارقته

----------


## عيون لاتنام

محبوبي - نوبي - أموت - لو - في - كان - عبد

----------


## Hussain.T

يمكن:
أموت في محبوبي لو كان عبد نوبي .

----------


## أسير الحرمان

أنا ويا أخوي شبل الطفوف
أموت في محبوبي لو كان عبد نوبي .

----------


## بنت القائم

اموت في نوبي لو كان عبد محبوبي

----------


## حلم فنانه

امممم اني اعتقد:
أموت في محبوبي لو كان عبد نوبي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أموت في محبوبي لو كان عبد نوبي .
هذا هو الترتيب الصحيح 
يعطيكم أخواني شبل الطفوف وأسير الحرمان وأختي حلم فنانه
شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي بنت القائم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

زي - يدور - الحق - القدر - على - يلقاه - غطاه - حتى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يدور على الحق حتى يلقاه زي  القدر غطاه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب خاطىء عزيزتي عفاف شكرا على المحاولة

والترتيب الصحيح للمثل هو
الحق زي القدر يدور على غطاه حتى يلقاه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

جبت لكم اكثر من مثل تسلوا فيهم  :rolleyes: 


1- أيش - وانت - عمه - عنه - ابن - في - تزيد


----------------------------------

2- إذا - القط - والفار - ياخراب - تصالح - الديار




--------------------------------------------


3-  يحاسبوا - ذبح - سلخ - اللي - اللي - وينسوا

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الحق زي القدر يدور على غطاه حتى يلقاه* 

 
*ويعطيكم العافيه*


*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*إذا تصالح القط والفار ياخراب الدار*

*والباقي ما اعرفه*
*خخخخخ*

----------


## Hussain.T

1-إذا تصالح القط والفار ياخراب الدار .

2-يحاسبوا اللي ذبح وينسوا اللي سلخ .

اما الثالث ما عرفت له.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في ايش تزيد عنه وانت ابن عمه
اذا اتصالح القط ويالفار يا خراب الديار
يحاسبوا الي سلخ وينسوا الي ذبح

----------


## أسير الحرمان

1-في ايش تزيد عنه وانت ابن عمه
2-اذا اتصالح القط والفار يا خراب الديار
3-يحاسبوا الي سلخ وينسوا الي ذبح

----------


## حلم فنانه

1- أيش - وانت - عمه - عنه - ابن - في - تزيد

1-في ايش تزيد عنه وانت ابن عمه.
2- إذا - القط - والفار - ياخراب - تصالح - الديار
2-اذا اتصالح القط والفار يا خراب الديار.

3- يحاسبوا - ذبح - سلخ - اللي - اللي - وينسوا
3-يحاسبوا الي سلخ وينسوا الي ذبح.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*




إذا تصالح القط والفار ياخراب الدار

والباقي ما اعرفه
خخخخخ



مشكورة على المحاولة حبيبتي سحووووووورة وهذا الترتيب صحيح
يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> 1-إذا تصالح القط والفار ياخراب الدار .
> 
> 2-يحاسبوا اللي ذبح وينسوا اللي سلخ .
> 
> اما الثالث ما عرفت له.



مشكور أخوي شبل الطفوف على المحاولة واللي جاوبت عليهم صح
يعطيك العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> في ايش تزيد عنه وانت ابن عمه
> ترتيب صحيح
> اذا اتصالح القط ويالفار يا خراب الديار
> ترتيب صحيح
> يحاسبوا الي سلخ وينسوا الي ذبح
> فيه خطأ في الترتيب
> والصح
> هو
> يحاسبوا اللي ذبح وينسوا اللي سلخ



 


يعطيك الف عافية أختي عفاف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> 1-في ايش تزيد عنه وانت ابن عمه
> ترتيب صحيح
> 2-اذا اتصالح القط والفار يا خراب الديار
> ترتيب صحيح
> 3-يحاسبوا الي سلخ وينسوا الي ذبح
> فيه خطأ
> والصح هو
> *يحاسبوا اللي ذبح وينسوا اللي سلخ*





يعطيك العافية أخوي أسير الحرمان











> 1- أيش - وانت - عمه - عنه - ابن - في - تزيد
> 
> 1-في ايش تزيد عنه وانت ابن عمه.
> ترتيب صحيح
> 
> 
> 2- إذا - القط - والفار - ياخراب - تصالح - الديار
> 
> 
> ...








يعطيك الف عافية اختي حلم فنانه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

على - يحسدوا -كبر - الأعمى - عيونه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يحسدوا الأعمى على كبر عيونه

----------


## همسة ألم

يمكن تكون كذا 
يحسدوا الأعمى على كبر عيونه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

سبقتنا الأخت عفاف الهدى
يحسدوا الأعمى على كبر عيونه

----------


## ابو طارق

*للرجال **ظبطت ** بالغربال **المي ** المرا **ان **بتأمن* 


*مثل لبناني اتمنى ان تعرفوه واذا لم تعرفوه (انا اسف )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان المرا بضبط ضربة المي للرجال بالغربال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

والله ماعرفت الترتيب بس المثل المتداول عليه هو


 يامأمن الرجاله يامأمن الميه في الغربال 


ننتظر الجوااااااب

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إنشاء الله يكون صح
 المرا بتأمن المي بالغربال ان ظبطت للرجال

----------


## طفلة بريئة

السلام عليكم

المرا بتأمن للرجال ان المي ظبطت بالغربال


ان شاء الله يكون صحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ننتظر التصحيح من ابينا محمود سعد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

> *للرجال **ظبطت ** بالغربال **المي ** المرا **ان **بتأمن*



إن بتأمن المرا للرجال ظبطت المي بالغربال

أتمنى الجواب يكون صح


بسألكم أعزائـــي
 ماتعرفون عن أخووي القزويني شي ؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظرك يابو طارق؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الحسود ـ عين . عود ـ فيها

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

عين الحسود فيها عود

----------


## خادمة المهدي

عين الحسود فيها عود

----------


## أسير الحرمان

عين الحسود فيها عود
اللي بعدوا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سأصحح بدلا من أختي عفاف الهدى_
_ترتيب صحيح يعطيكم العافية أخواتي لؤلؤوة الحجاز وخادمة المهدي وأخي اسير الحرمان_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الكتان - النسوان - أتاجر - ماتت - جيت - في

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

جيت أتاجر في الكتان ماتت النسوان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ترتيب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_حسبنا - كل - بابه - شيء - حسابه - على - إلا - وقفتنا_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*كل* شيء *حسبنا حسابه الا وقفتنا على بابه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ترتيب صحيح عزيزتي لؤلؤة الحجاز يعطيك العافية ويقويك ياااارب_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_من - من - رطب - خشب - لسانه - وإيديه_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لسانه من رُطَب وإيديه من خشب*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

لسانه من رُطَب وإيديه من خشب

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_ يا حقي / له / ليه / خرجتني /قال / ليه / تعبتني / قال / انت /له /
_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*                          قال له يا حقي ليه* *تعبتني قال له انت ليه خرجتني*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

دوخنا هذا المثل ولا عرفناه 

بس يمكن هذ يطلع صح
قال له ياحقي ليه خرجتني قال له أنت ليه تعبتني

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_قال له يا حقي ليه تعبتني قال له انت ليه خرجتني_ 
_لؤلؤة الحجاز الإجابة صحيحة_
_أسير الحرمان بس لو أنك مبدل بين الكلمتين_ 
_تشكروووووووون أعزائي على الإجابة_
_يلا أنتظروا مني المثل التالي_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_وله  * ماله  * قرون  * تفضح _ _*_ _تنطح  * عيون_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ماله قرون تنطح وله عيون تفضح

----------


## أسير الحرمان

ماله عيون تفضح وله قرون تنطح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_سأصحح بدل من اختي اللؤلؤ المكنون إجابة اختي عفاف هي الصحيحة_ 
_شكرا على المحاولة اخي اسير الحرمان_

_ ماله قرون تنطح وله عيون تفضح_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ألف - واحد -و المتجوز - الخطاب_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*                                         الخطاب ألف* والمتجوز *واحد*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_شكرا أختي عالتصحيح_
_وأيضا سأصحح بدلا عنكـ_
_الإجابة صحيحة أختي لؤلؤة الحجاز_
_أنتظروا المثال ..,,,_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_ينفع  * اللي  * ضرسه  * على  * نفسه  * ياكل_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الي ينفع نفسه ياكل على ضرسه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_للأسف أختي عفاف الهدى_
_الإجابة خاطئة_
_حاولي مرة أخرى_

_يلا بانتظـار الإجابة الصحيحة_

----------


## حـــور علي

اللي ياكل على ضرسه ينفع نفسه
صح ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللي ياكل على ضرسه ينفع نفسه

----------


## الملكــــه

طيب حطو عشان احنا نجاوب

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_حور علي_
_أسير الحرمان_ 
_الجواب صح ممتازييييييييين_ 

_الملكة_
_من عيوووني ألحين أحط لكـ مثل_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_ياشاقيه * تحتاجه * تلاقيه * ولدك * يا مدلع  * ما  * بكره *_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

يمكن كذا 
يا مدلع ولدك بكره تحتاجه ما تلاقيه يا شاقيه

----------


## mrboch

_ياشاقيه * تحتاجه * تلاقيه * ولدك * يا مدلع * ما * بكره_ _*_

----------


## mrboch

_يامدلع ولدك ياشاقيه ماتلاقيه بكره تحتاجه_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

> يا مدلع ولدك بكره تحتاجه ما تلاقيه يا شاقيه



 _لأسف الجواب غلط_
_ولكنكـ قربت من الإجابة_
_أتمنى أنكـ تجااااااااااوب لأنكـ مبدل مكان كلمه بس_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

> _يامدلع ولدك ياشاقيه ماتلاقيه بكره تحتاجه_



_مربوش للأسف الجواااااب خطأ_
_حتى أنت هم قررررررررربت بس أنكـ قلبت_
_يلا بسررررررررررعه جاوبوه صح عشان أحط مثل ثاني_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إنشاء الله كذا صح
يا مدلع ولدك يا شاقيه بكره تحتاجه ما تلاقيه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_صح والله أنكـ ممتـــاز بحط لكـ نجمه_ 
_هههههههههههههه_
_مشكوووووووور أخوووووي للإجابة_
_بس ياليتكـ هالمرة أنت تحط مثل_
_عشان الي يجاوب صح هو الي يحط المثل الثاني أوكي_
_يلا ننتظر المثال التالي منكـ_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

لا يهمك تفضلوا يالله رتبوا

ترم/ يصعب/ ردة/ لا/ سهم /عليك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا ترم سهم يصعب عليك رده

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_لا ترم سهم يصعب عليكـ رد_
_ماغشيت الإجابة أخوووووي هههههههههه_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_أسير الحرمان مايبين هاليومين_ 
_إن شاء الله خير_
_يلا أنا بحط مثل_ 
_قالت * ما ينفع * زوج  * أعور * جاء * للأرملة_

----------


## كـــ1دي

السلاااااااام

زوج جاء للأرملة قالت ماينفع اعور

قولو لي صح ولا؟؟

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_للأسف خيتووووو_
_الترتيب غير صحيح_ 
_حاولي مررررررة ثانية يلا_

----------


## كـــ1دي

جاء للأرملة زوج قالت اعور ما ينفع

والحين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إنشاء الله صح
جاء للأرملة زوج أعور قالت ما ينفع

يالله رتبوا

سعى/ الأحلام/ من/ رأى/ جنى/ومن/ نام

----------


## كـــ1دي

*من سعى جنى ومن نام رأى الأحلام* 

صح ولا؟؟؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من نام رأى الأحلام ومن سعى جنى

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة للأخت كـ1دي , إجابة خاطئة أخت عفاف الهدى 

هذا مثل يالله رتبوا

ارجال _ ارجال _راحت _تدف - ما _و_الدروازه_العنطزه_ بقت_ العازه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راحت ارجال الدروازة و بقت ارجال العنطزة و ما دفت العازة

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة خاطئة أختي عفاف >>قربتي حاولي مرة ثانية 
هو مثل قدييم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_جاء للأرملة زوج قالت أعور ما ينفع_ 
_إجابة صحيحة أخت كادي_
_للأسف خيي أسير الحرمان الإجابة خطأ_
_تصدقون أني ناسية المثل ههههههه_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_الجواب ان شاء الله يكون صح :_
_راحت رجال العنطزة وبقت رجال العازة ماتدف الدروازة_
_أحسه صعب يلا أخوووووي ننتظر التصحيح بس لاتقول الإجابة خلنا حنا الي نعفس ونرتب_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة خاطئة أختي اللؤ لؤ المكنون
يالله حاولوا (تحدي)
 أدري أنكم قدها

بإنتظار محاولاتكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راحت ارجال العنطزة والعازة وبقت ارجال تدف الدروازة

هذا الي قالته امي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_راحت رجال العنطزة وما بقت رجال العازة تدف الدروازة_
_أتمنى هالمرة يكون صح ؟؟؟_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة خاطئة 

يالله حاولوا

----------


## كـــ1دي

*راحت ارجال تدف الدروازة وما بقت ارجال العنطزة والعازه*

*صعععععععععب شوفوه صح ولا؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني عن نفسي يأست

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة أخت كــ1دي 
مبروك ربحتي التحدي

هذا مثل 

وأنت/ أو/ كريم/ عش/ مت/ عزيزا

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*عش عزيزا* أو *مت وأنت كريم*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة لؤلؤة الحجاز >> فقدنا تفاعلش معنا


بلا/ ورق/الفتاة/ كالشجر/ بلا/ أخلاق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفتاة بلا اخلاق كالورق بلا شجر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة


ما / اللى / للناس / في / ما / لأهله / في / خير / خير

----------


## قاتل الفرحة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اللي مافي خير لاهله مافي خير للناس

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة 

احبيبة * واولاد *اولاد *العدوه*من *البير* قطوني *طلعوني* بمصيبة

----------


## كـــ1دي

اولاد الحبيبة قطوني بمصيبة واولاد العدوه طلعوني من البير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأرض/ اذا / اتشيلك / ما / عيونا / شالتك

----------


## كـــ1دي

اذ1 ماشالتك الارض تشيلك عيونا 
يسلمووووووو عفاف على هالمثل السهل كذ1 الامثال ولا بلاش<<<<تسهل عليها المهمة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة كادي
والله اسئلتي كلها سهلة شكلش ما رحتي المنتدى الأسلامي

احكام المرأة ........... الإمتحانات الي اسويها اسهل من السهولة


الملاس/ في / الي /يطلعه/ القدر

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللي في القدر يطلعه الملاس

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللي في القدر يطلعه الملاس


شيطان/ عن/ الساكت/أخرس/ الحق

----------


## كـــ1دي

الساكت عن الحق شيطان اخرس

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة

جليس / في / خير / كتاب / الزمان / و

----------


## كـــ1دي

وخير جليس في الزمان كتاب

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة - الصمت - لا يتقنها - رائعة - الكثيرون

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الصمت اجابة رائعة لا يتقنها الكثيرون

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الدروب - القلوب- البعد - بعد - بعد - مو

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_البعد مو بعد الدروب بعد القلووووب_
_يلا ننتظر المثال الثاني_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة خيتي اللؤلؤ المكنون
الحمد لله على السلامة 
أفتقدنا مشاركاتك معنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مثل / تيتي / رحتي / ما / تيتي /جيتي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

تيتي تيتي مثل ما رحتي جيتي 

كثر,,و,,احبابك ,,الا ,,الحبيب,,ما,,
,قلل,,,اصحابك ,,المذله ,,ورى,,

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_الله يسلمك أخوووي أسير >>>>>_
_روح رحب فيني بموضوعي بقسم الترحيب هههههههه_
_ماعرفت المثل أحس موقادرة أركز_
_يبيلي أرجع مره ثانية في الليل_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

قلل الحبيب ما ورى كثر اصحابك واحبابك الا كثر المذلة

----------


## كـــ1دي

*كثر اصحابك وقلل احبابك ماورى الحبيب الا المدلة*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة للأخت كــــ1دي   :ongue:

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الأقارب/ السيف/ ظلم/ من/ وقع/أشد

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

وقع السيف اشد من ظلم  الأقارب

----------


## كـــ1دي

ظلم الاقارب اشد من وقع السيف

----------


## Hussain.T

انا اوافق اختي كـــ1دي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني بعد

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة كـــ1دي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

السوق/ من /فيه/ يمدح/ربح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ربح من يمدح السوق فيه

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_من يمدح السوق ربح فيه_

----------


## اللامع

انا اوافق اختي الؤلؤ المكنون

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة خاطئة 

يالله حاولوا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمدح السوق من ربح فيه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة 
يعطيكي العافية أختي عفاف الهدى على التفاعل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

جمل - هيمت - بعوضة

----------


## كـــ1دي

بعوضة هيمت جمل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الحيطة - الزيطه - بكره - على - نقعد - ونسمع

----------


## كـــ1دي

بكرة نقعد على الحيطة ونسمع الزيطة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع كادي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة
يعطيكم العافية على التفاعل المميز

وين الأخت اللؤلؤ المكنون إفتقدنا مشاركتها معنا

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الماء - في - قطرة - النمل - بيت - بحرا

----------


## كـــ1دي

بيت النمل قطرة الماء في بحر

----------


## أسير الحرمان

للأسف إجابة خاطئة 

حاولي مرة ثانية

----------


## كـــ1دي

محاولة اخرى
قطرة الماء في بيت النمل بحرا

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة   10/10

يعطيكي العافية

----------


## أسير الحرمان

رتبوا هذه الحكمة بشكل صحيح
صديقك - يجملها - رضاءك - ليكسب - من - بأخطائك - لا من - يصارحك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صديقك من يصارحك اخطائك لا يجملها ليكسب رضائك

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة أختي عفاف 

يعطيكي العافية

----------


## أسير الحرمان

من - عظيم - يضحك - في - عينيه - والدمعة

----------


## m.a.k

سلاام

العظيم من يضحك والدمعه في عينه


تحياتي m.a.k

----------


## m.a.k

سلااام

ريّالها.خيالها.من.والحرمة.من.الفرس


تحياتي m.a.k

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من ريالها خيالها والحرمة من الفرس
بس غناتي كبري الخط ترانا عميان

----------


## m.a.k

خطأ !!

الفرس من خيالها ، والحرمة من ريّالها 

تحياتي m.a.k

وثاني شي أنا ولد :P

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة أخي m.a.k يعطيك العافية

----------


## أسير الحرمان

ما..فيه ..لو..خير ..الطير ..عافه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لو فيه خير ما عافه الطير

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة يعطيكي العافية

----------


## أسير الحرمان

طبقة *** شنن *** وافق

----------


## كـــ1دي

وافقه شنن طبقة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_صح وافق شن طبقه_
_يلا ننتظر الي بعدووووو أخوووووووويا_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دخان ـ ما ـ بلا ـ نار ـ في

----------


## أسير الحرمان

إجابة صحيحة للأخت كـ1دي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

مافي دخان بلا نار

----------


## أسير الحرمان

يهدم - طول - الجبال - البال

----------


## كـــ1دي

طول البال يهدم جبال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جليس ـ في ـ كتاب ـ خير ـ الأنام

----------


## كـــ1دي

كتاب خير جليس في الانام

----------


## طفلة بريئة

خير جليس في الانام كتاب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احسنت يالطفلة جواب صحيح

بير / في /سرك

----------


## كـــ1دي

سرك في بير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احسنت اسهل منه ما فيه 

ننتظر مشاركة منكم الحين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

وهذه حكمه جديده
اباؤنا - زرع - فأكلنا

----------


## كـــ1دي

طيرك-العش-وقع-طار-في_و_غيرك

----------


## كـــ1دي

> وهذه حكمه جديده
> اباؤنا - زرع - فأكلنا



 
زرع اباؤنا فأكلنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طار طيرك وقع في عش غيرك

----------


## أسير الحرمان

طار طيرك و وقع في عش غيرك

----------


## كـــ1دي

جواب صحيح للاخت عفاف الهدى

المثل التالي..

*زنة - ولا -دايمه - قايمة-قفعة*

----------


## طفلة بريئة

زنة دايمة ولا قفعة قايمة

----------


## كـــ1دي

اجابة صحيحة للاخت طفلة بريئة


المثل التالي
*الزم - اقطع  - لي - لك - و*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

الزم لك واقطع لي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

التهايم - نايم - تجيك - و-أنت

----------


## طفلة بريئة

تجيك التهايم وانت نايم

----------


## ابو طارق

*وانت نايم  تجيك التهايم*

----------


## كـــ1دي

تجيك التهايم وانت نايم<<مع طفلة بريئة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني مع البنيات

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_يلا حطوا مثل_

----------


## كـــ1دي

*بأحمالها _يا ليتها _ تقوم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*ياليتها باحمالها تقوم*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

يا ليتها تقوم بأحمالها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع اسير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المال / منك / و/ العيال / منها

----------


## Hussain.T

منك المال ومنها العيال

----------


## عفاف الهدى

على بركة الله 

ها ها 

اجابة صحيحة

----------


## كـــ1دي

> *ياليتها باحمالها تقوم*



 
اجابة صحيحة للاخت شذى الزهراء
سوري على التاخير

----------


## كـــ1دي

* وحدك-يضحك - معك -اضحك- وابكِ -العالم -تبك*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اضحك يضحك العالم معك وابكِ تبك وحدك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تلبس/ كيف / ما / سروال / مصرولة

----------


## كـــ1دي

* مصرولة كيف ماتلبس سروال*

----------


## طفلة بريئة

كيف ما تلبس سروال مصرولة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ماعرفت الترتيب نننتظر الترتيب الصحيح خيتي عفاف 
تحياتي لج عزيزتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كادي

طفلة بريئة 

يعطيكم العافية 

الإجابات خطأ

عيون الغالية 

الحمد لله على السلامة 

الإجابة هي 

ما تلبس سروال كيفه مصرولة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رجولك/ على / الحافك / مد/ قد

----------


## كـــ1دي

مد رجولك على قد لحافك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة 

طولة / الي / واصله/ برجولك/ ما /بيدك

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللي ماطوله بيدك واصله برجولك

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللقمة_من_كبر_غص

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة
من كبر اللقمة غص

----------


## Hussain.T

مع عفاف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

راح اصحح بدل اختي كادي وترتيب صحيح يعطيكم العافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ما - ولا - يشفع - ينفع

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ما يشفع ولا ينفع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بعودة اختي عيون 

ومعالأخت سويت

----------


## LUCKY

*ما ينفع و لا يشفع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يحييج اختي عفاف وأنتي والاخت سويت ترتيبكم خاطىء شكرا على المحاولة
وإجابة أخي لاكي صحيحة يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

بعصا - مجنون - وطق

----------


## طفلة بريئة

مجنون وطق بعصا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبقتني الطفلة 

بس يلا معاها

----------


## أسير الحرمان

مجنون وطق بعصا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب اني راح احط 

في , و ,الحديد , في , العبيد .لا

----------


## طفلة بريئة

في الحديد ولا في العبيد

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

في  الحديد ولا في العبيد

----------


## كـــ1دي

مع الاخوات 
في الحديد ولا في العبيد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابتكن صحيحة
يكحلها / عماها / يبي

----------


## طفلة بريئة

يبي يكحلها عماها

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_يبي يكحلها عماها_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

والله سطار الفتايا ها ها

احد يحط لنا مثل

----------


## طفلة بريئة

في- القرعان-التحسونه-روس-اتعلم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_في راس القرعان اتعلم التحسونه_

----------


## طفلة بريئة

خطأ بسييط خيتوو 

حاولي مرة ثانية

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اتعلم التحسونه في روس القرعان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني مع النبض الهادي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

اتعلم التحسونه في روس القرعان
ترتيب صحيح يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_يلا المثل الثـــــاني_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مين بحط مثل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فتاة/ معجبة / كل / بأبيها

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

كل فتاه معجبه بأبيها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ الأكل - حوت - مسحوت - أكل -  والحال_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الاكل اكل حوت والحال مسحوت*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الديار .. معرفة , تجاره , معرفة ,اماره , و, الرجال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معرفة امارة الديار ومعرفة تجارة الرجال

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سأصحح بدلا من أختي شذى*
*ترتيب خاطىء أختي عفاف يعطيك العافية على المحاولة*
*والترتيب الصحيح للمثل هو*
*معرفة الديار اماره ومعرفة الرجال تجاره*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الليالي -والليالي - نعد -تعدنا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تعدنا الليالي والليالي نعد

----------


## سـلـوان

*نعــد الليـالي والليـالي تعـدنا..* 
*<<داخلة عـرض..* 
*يسـلموـو عيون..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_ترتيب خاطىء أختي عفاف شكرا على المحاولة_
_ترتيب صحيح للمثل أختي سلوان وحياج عزيزتي معانا يعطيك الف عافية_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_العيب - الشيب - ولا_

----------


## سـلـوان

*8*
*8*
*8*
*ويعـافيك يـارب..*

*الترتيب:- الشيب ولاا العيب..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح الله يقويك ياااارب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_في - المحبوب - راحه_

----------


## سـلـوان

*راحة في المحبوب..*

*يلااا بـ حط مثل من عندي..*
*من/تفرغت/صلواتهــا/حسنـا..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتفرغت من صلواتها حسنا

----------


## سـلـوان

*8*
*8*
*8*
*الله يعطيك العافية ترتيبك خطـأ..*
*اممم تكون..*
*تفرغت حسنا من صلواتهــا..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح للمثل أختي سلوان
( اتفرغت حسنا من صلواتها )

ولكن ترتيبج للمثل اللي قبله غلط والصحيح هو
المحبوب في راحه


شكرا على المحاولة أختي عفاف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*تعاف - ماتسمن - نفس*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*نفس  تعاف ما تسمن* 


******

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية أختي سويت ماجيك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_نجار - باب - له - ولا_

----------


## سـلـوان

*يمكن* 

*نجــار ولا له بــاب..*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

ولا نجار له باب

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اي عفواا عالتاخير*
*اجابة اختي عيون صحيحه..*
*يعطيك العافيه حبيبتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني مع سلوان

----------


## Hussain.T

انا بعد ويا سلوان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هلا أختي شذى يعطيك الف عافية وعادي حبيبتي أحنا نغطي ونصحح لبعض*


*ترتيب خاطىء أخوي ابن محمد وعلي شكرا على المحاولة*
*الترتيب الصحيح لأختي سلوان وعفاف يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_القراده - المقرود - تدوره_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*المقرود تدوره القراده*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مخباك ,, ريالك ,, ابن ,, كيسك ,, عمك ,,و ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المثل تبع الأخت عيون اتوقع 

القرادة تدور المقرود

والمثل الي تبع شذاوي

ريالك مخباك وكسيك ابن عمك

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

ريالك مخباك وكيسك ابن عمك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة للمثل اللي حطيته* 
*إجابة اختي شذى هي الصحيحة*
*المقرود تدوره القراده*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لللمثل اللي حطته أختي شذى فترتيبكم غلط أختي عفاف وأخوي ابن محمد وعلي* 
*شكرا على المحاولة*
*والترتيب الصحيح هو*
*مخباك كيسك وابن عمك ريالك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الكحيله - ليله - بعشا - يبيع*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يبيع الكحيلة بعشا ليله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح يعطيك العافية عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

رطني - بطني - ولد - يعرف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ولد بطني يعرف رطني

----------


## سـلـوان

*أنـــااا مع عفـاف..*

*ولـد بطني يعرف رطني..*

*موفقين..*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

وأنا معاكم 

وشكرا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابة صحيحة 
يعطيكم الف عافية اأختي عفاف وسلوان
وأخوي ابن محمد وعلي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_مثل - وهي - الناس - عريانه - تكسي - الأبره_

----------


## سـلـوان

8
8
8
*مثـل الأبرة تكسي النـاس وهي عريـانة..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ترتيب صحيح يعطيك العافية عزيزتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وطق - مجنون - بعصا*

----------


## سـلـوان

*8*
*8*
*8*
*ويعافيك يارب..*

*مجنون وطق بعصـاا..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح الله يقويج عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أبوك - ولدك - من - ماصادق - عادى* -

----------


## سـلـوان

*أحسـه صعب حبتين هع*
*يمكن..*

*من عـادى ابوك مـاصادق ولـدك..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني مع سلوان

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيكم الف عافية عزيزاتي سلوان وعفاف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*/ الراس /في/ الفاس/ طاح/*

----------


## احلى ليل

طاح الفاس في الراس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى اجابة من احلى ليل

----------


## ورده محمديه

كماـ طار _ ارتفع ـ ما ـ طارـ طيرا ـ و ـ الا ـ وقع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما طار طير وارتفع الا كما طار وقع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهبل/ طويل / و

----------


## سـلـوان

*طـويل و أهبـل..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ها ها 

اجابة صحيحة 

ننتظر مثل جلو من عندكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

/ بره /بيتي/ واني/البيت/يعجبه/ما / يطلع/حرة/والي /

----------


## احلى ليل

حرة البيت بيتي واللي ما يعجبه يطلع بره
اتوقع جدي هو

----------


## همس الصمت

*البيت بيتي واني حرة والي مو عاجبة يطلع برة*

*إن شاء الله صح ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى ليل 

اشكر مشاركتش الحلوة

بس للأسف اجابتش خطأ

همس الصمت

اجابة صحيحة موفقة اختي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يغلب/ الكلام/ البين/ اللين / الحق

----------


## سـلـوان

*الكلام اللين يغلب الحق البين..*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

الحق اللين يغلب الكلام البين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سلوان اجابة صحيحة يعطيش العافية

ابن محمد وعلي اشكر محاولتك 
طفلا / تموت/ يظل/ شاخ/ حتى / الرجل/ امه/ فإذا/فجأة / ماتت

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

الرجل يظل طفلا حتى تموت امه فإذا ماتت امه فجأه شاخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحة وموفقة اخوي ابن محمد وعلي

يعطيك الله العافية 

المثل الجديد يقول 

كا / مظلم/ كلنا / جانب/ القمر / له

----------


## سـلـوان

*كلنــاا كـالقمـر له جـانب مظـلم..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة خيو سلوان

طلعتي موسهله 

ها ها
 يلا المثل الجديد يقول 

انسانا/ لديه/ لا / ما / تتحدى / يخسره/ ليس

----------


## سـلـوان

*لااا تتحدى أنسـاناً ليس لديه مـا يخسـرهـ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شاطرة ما شاء الله عليش يالقمر

بس تصحيح تتحدى مو ااتحدى

المثل الجديد بيقول 

الواقع/ العين / لا / شيئا / التي / في / تبكي / تبصر / لا

----------


## سـلـوان

*هع هع ربي يعافيك عفعف..*
*أنـا كـاتبتنهـا صح..*

*العين التي لا تبكي لا تبصر في الواقع شيئاً..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة 

وطلعت اني الي ما اشوف 

نعطي فرصة الى احد يحط لنا مثل

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إستجابة لمشرفتنا الطيبة عفاف الهدى أنا ابحطللكم مثل 
وأنتوا رتبوه يلا
بتمنى مايكون مكرر
الوحوش _ لو _ جري _رزقك ـ تحوش _ تجري _ غير _ ما

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لو الوجوش تجري غير ما تحوش رزقك

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## 7mammah

> لو الوجوش تجري غير ما تحوش رزقك
> 
> ان شاء الله صح



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشرفتنا الطيبه عفاف الهدى ، الجواب _غير صحيح_ [IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/4_9_7.gif[/IMG]


[IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/152699001208259061.gif[/IMG] فكري كمانه مرره سهل المثل 

وإن شاء الله تعرفيه المثل  [IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/11253864ng0.gif[/IMG] وهو فيه نوع من السجع 


[IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/19752135.gif[/IMG]

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجواب*
*لو تجري جري الوحوش غير رزقك ماتحوش*

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

لو تجري الوحوش غير ما اتحوش جرى رزقك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اوبس 

ما انتبهت لكلمة جري 

هي الي ضيعتني

اني مع خويتي 

دموع لا تنام

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

لو تجري جري الوحوش غير رزقك ماتحوش

مزبوط  صح لمشرفتنا  عيون لاتنام  الله يسعدها

الجواب صحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

من - من - خيالها -  والحرمة - الفرس -  ريّالها

----------


## Sweet Magic

*الفرس من خيالها  والحرمه  من  ريالها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي سويت ماجيك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خير / يسار / في / لا / يمنى / بغير

----------


## سـلـوان

*لااا خير في يمنى بـ غير يسار..*

----------


## سـلـوان

*المثـل الجديد..* 
*منـه /إعطــاء/ لأن / أقـل/ الحـرمان /تستحِ /القليل /من / لا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحة سلوان 

يعطيش العافية 

الأجابة تبع مثلش

لا تستحي من اعطاء القليل فالحرمان اقل منه

----------


## سـلـوان

*وأنتي كمــان صح ربي يعـافيكِ..* 

*تتكلم / إذا / مـلكتك / و / لم / بهـا / إذا / بـ الكلمـة / ملكتهـا / تكلمت..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا تكلمت بالكلمة ملكتها واذا لم تتكلم بها ملكتك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو سلوان صح ولا خطأ

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اذا تكلمت بالكلمة  ملكتك واذا لم تتكلم بها ملكتها  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مصيبة / عند/ المصيبة / اخرى/ الجزع

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> مصيبة / عند/ المصيبة / اخرى/ الجزع



 
 
الجزع عند المصيبة مصيبة اخرى  :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ترتيب صحيح اخ ابتسام يعطيك العافية 

ننتظر مثل من عندكم جماعة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نخلة _  صخله  _   الطول  _ و العقل  _    طول    _  عقل

----------


## سـلـوان

*عف عف ترتيبكخطـأ..*
*إبتسـام هو الصح..* 
*ترتيب المثل الجديد*  
*الطـول طول نخلة والعقل عقل صخـلة..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بالإنتظار

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الزمار - تلعب - يموت - ويده*

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



يموت الــزمــّــار ويــده تــلــعــب

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يموت ويده تلعب الزمار*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة أختي أنين هي الصحيحة*
*يموت الزمار ويده تلعب*
*شكرا على المحاولة أختي سويت ماجيك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مايبلك - مايهمك - سيل*

----------


## همس الصمت

*سيل ما يبلك مايهمك* 
*إن شاء الله صحيح* 
*تحياتي ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح*
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## همس الصمت

*الادب / الضحك / سبب / بلا / قلة / من*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الضحك بلا سبب من قلة الأدب
كلمة / حروف/ غير / الأبتسامة / من / معروفه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الإبتسامة كلمة من غير حروف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة خيو عيون

ننتظر مثل حلو

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*يعش _ يسأم _ ثمانين _ لا _ تكاليف _ أبا _ حولاً _ سئمت _ ومن _ الحياة _ لك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابا يعيش ثمانون حولا لا يسأم تكاليف الحياة ومن سئمت لك

----------


## sh0osh0o

*سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش ثمانون حولاً لا اباً لك يسأم*

----------


## 7mammah

> *سئمت تكاليف الحياة ومن يعش ثمانون حولاً لا اباً لك يسأم*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*إجابة صحيحه أختي sh0osh0o*

*معلمتي عفاف حظ أوفر المره القادمه* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك للفائزة

----------


## نجمه سهيل

مراااااااااحب

وين المثل الجديد 

حمستونا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

/ فقد /تطعن/ اختارتك/ اختيار/ اولا / في / لا / زوجتك /

----------


## نجمه سهيل

لا تطعن فقد أختارتك زوجتك أختيارآ أولا

مابعرف خيتو صح ولا

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*لاتطعن في اختيار زوجتك فقد اختارتك اولا*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*مرحبا* 
*اسمحوا لي أشارك بهذا المثل* 

*إلى/ السر/ أُذنيّ/ حتى/ أمرأة/ سراً/ يبقى/ يصل/*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* يبقى السر سرا حتى يصل الى اذني إمرأة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الظلم - العدل - دولة - دولة - إلى - الساعة - ساعة - قيام*

----------


## سـلـوان

*دولة الظلم ساعة و دولة العدل الـى قيام الساعة..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الذئاب/ فأسك/ مع/ يكون/ تصادق/ مستعدا/ أن / على

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اول مرة تمر علي هالحكمة بس يالله أحاول ارتب 
ان شاء الله تكون الاجابة صحيحة
تصادق مع الكلاب على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً

أو ربما العكس 

على أن يكون فأسك مستعداً تصادق مع الكلاب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأول صح بس ليش شلتي الذئاب وحطيتي الكلاب

الدنيئة / اخطاء / اللذة/ ذوو / العظماء / يجدون/ عن/ التفتيش/ النفوس/ في

----------


## نجمه سهيل

ذوو النفوس الدنيئة يجدون اللذة في البحث عن أخطاء العظماء ...

إن شاء الله يكون عدل ...

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*ذوو النفوس الدنيئة يجدون اللذة في التفتيش عن اخطاء العلماء*

----------


## صوفيا

طيب اخذنا الاجابة 


هذ1 مثل

ذئبا - اذا  - الذئاب - لم - اكلتك - تكن 


يالله  حلوها

----------


## سـلـوان

*إذا لم تكن ذئبـاً أكلتك الذئـاب..*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

هااا ....

ما رديتوااا عليي 

الترتيب ألي رتبته عدل ولا شوووو ...

----------


## صوفيا

لاتعليق ههههههههههههههه

سلوان صح الحل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نجمة سهيل 

اجابة صحيحة
بس ما ادري ليش دايما اتحطي مرادف الى وحدة من الكلمات مثل 
التفتيش ...قلت ....البحث
سلوان اجابة صحيحة 
اعتذر لتأخر عن التصحيح
لأن الأمس النت فصل عندي

وشكرا للأجابة والأهتمام بالتصحيح
وهذا هدف من اهداف المسابقة 
وشرط من شروط هالقسم
يعطيش العافية غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشيخوخة / دقيقة / تخطو/ الغضب/ انك/ يوما/ نحو/ مقابل / من / كل

----------


## صوفيا

انك تخطو يوما من الشيخوخة مقابل دقيقة من الفضب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شبه صحيح فيه شوية اخطاء 

يمكن لكثرة الكلمات ركزي شوي وحاولي من جديد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* إنك تخطو نحو الشيخوخة يوماً مقابل كل دقيقة من الغضب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طريقك - خير - شق - لك - بإبتسامتك - من - تشقها - أن - بسيفك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة خيو عيون
الله يعطيش العافية 

شق طريق ابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابة صحيحة والله يعافيج*
*شق طريقك بابتسامتك خير لك من أن تشقها بسيفك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*( 1) حسادك - نجاحك - كثرة - على - شهادة - لك*

*( 2 ) كالقمر - جانب - كلنا - له - مظلم* 

*( 3 ) مايخسره - لديه - إنسانا - ليس - لا - تتحدى*

----------


## نجمه سهيل

1/ كثرة حسادك شهادة لك على نجاحك ...

2/ كلنا له جانب مظلم كالقمر- كلنا كالقمر له جانب مظلم ...

3/ لا تتحدى إنسانا ليس لديه ما يخسره ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة شكرا والله يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي نجمة سهيل*
*حضور جميل وجديد لاعدمناه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

القول/ فنا/ إن/ بعض/ فاجعل / فن/ الإصغاء

----------


## نجمه سهيل

*إن بعض القول فنا فجعل الإصغاء فن*

*خيتووو عفاف الهدى ما أدري الإجابة صحيحة ولا لا* 

*صححي لي ...*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*( 1) عمى - الدين - عين*
*(2) لسان - الخنفسان - ماتاكله - له - اللي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

1/ عين الدين عمى 
2/ اللي الخنفسان ما تاكله له اللسان

----------


## سيناريو

*الدين عمى عين* 
*اللي له لسان ماتاكله الخنفسان >>>يمكن هيك*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عفاف الهدى ترتيب خاطىء للمثلين شكرا على المحاولة عزيزتي*
*إجابة أختي سيناريو هي الصحيحة تسلم الايادي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سدد - عيونه - ديونه - من - نامت*

----------


## سـلـوان

*من سدد ديونه نامت عيونه..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الذئب - ذئبا - الخراف - خرافا - ماكان - تكن - لو - لم -ليكون*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعتقد ان عندش خطأ بالكلمات خيو

لو لم تكن ذئبا لأكلتك الذئاب

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لايوجد خطأ خيتو أنا متاكدة والجملة اللي أخترتها من حكم الكاتب الإنجليزي شكسبير*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عذرا خيو 

اذن لم اعرف صياغة المثل بالشكل المطلوب

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم]~الذئب ما كان ليكون ذئبا ما لم تكن الخراف خرافا :cool: 
عفر جدي خيتو ؟؟
عطاج الله العافية 
[عيون لا تنام ]~تحياتي
روحْ وريح ـان]~

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الله يعافيج عزيزتي إجابة صحيحة* 
*بس ناقص شيء واحد كلمة لو*
*الذئب ما كان ليكون ذئباً لو لم تكن الخرافُ خرافا..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

همه/ من / همته/ طال/ علت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> همه/ من / همته/ طال/ علت



من علت همته طال همه  :noworry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة اخوي ابتسام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النصف/ نصف/ تلد/ هي / الآخر/ المرأة / وهي/ المجتمع/ تربي/ تلد

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> النصف/ نصف/ تلد/ هي / الآخر/ المرأة / وهي/ المجتمع/ تربي/ تلد



 
أعتقد أنة هناك كلمة زائدة 


المرأة   هي  نصف   المجتمع   وهى   تلد  وتربى   النصف   الاخر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخويابتسام ملاحظتك دقيقة
اني كررت كلمة ونسيت كلمة 
بكدا اتكون اجابتك صحيحة والمثل كامل
المرأة هي نصف المجتمع وهي التي تلد وتربي النصف الآخر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ولعل/ لكلماتي/ لكل/ فلا / أذنك/ بالغموض/ كلمة / تتهمني / ليست/ اذن

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> ولعل/ لكلماتي/ لكل/ فلا / أذنك/ بالغموض/ كلمة / تتهمني / ليست/ اذن



لكل كلمة أذن ولعل أذنك  ليست لكلماتي فلا تتهمني بالغموض  :noworry:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اخ ابتسام ما شاء الله عليك
عيني عليك باردة 

ننتظر مثل 

مين بحط لينا مثل حلو

----------


## Sweet Magic

* فيك / إمشى /عوج / يحتار/  عدوك / وإمشى /عدل / يحتار/ صديقك /   فيك*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*امشي عدل يحتار عدوك فيك وامشي عوج يحتار صديقك فيك*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

/ بَرَاقِشُ / أهلها / على / جَنَت /

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جنت على أهلها براقش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

متأخرة كمان
نخلة / طول/ العقل/ الطول/ صخلة / عقل

----------


## Sweet Magic

الطول طول نخله والعقل  عقل صخله

----------


## Sweet Magic

*مين /إكنس / ورشه ما /  يخشه/ بيتك / تعرف*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*إكنس بيتك ورشه ما تعرف مين* يخشه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأحمق/ التفريق/ لا / في/ بينكما/ تجادل/ يخطيء/ فقد/ الناس

----------


## إبتسام السهم

لا تجادل الأحمق فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة موفقة اخي ابتسام

وننتظر المثل

----------


## أحلى زهر

السكوت _ القول _ الندم _ على _ الندم _ من _ خير .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يممممممممممكن
الندم على السكوت خير من الندم على القول

----------


## أحلى زهر

صح ترتيبك 

وبانتظار مثل جديد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يلا شباب بانتظار مثل حلو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* أردت - فأمر -  إذا - أن -  تطاع*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

إذا أردت أن تطاع فأمر بمايستطاع

----------


## الأمل الوردي

في ـ تقنع ـ غامرت ـ النجوم ـ شرف ـ إذا ـ مروم ـ فلا ـ دون ـ بما

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*إذا غامرت في شرف مروم.... فلا تقنع يما دون النجوم*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*1- الأفراط -  - في - التواضع - المذلة - يجلب*

*_____________________________________*

*2- القَصَّابُ - الغنم - لا - كثرة - تهوله * 




*_____________________________________*


*3-ولكل - أنا - عظيمة - لها* 





*______________________________________-*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الافراط في التواضع يجلب المذله


القصاب لا تهوله كثره الغنم


والثالث ماعرفته

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *1- الأفراط - - في - التواضع - المذلة - يجلب*
> 
> *الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذلة* 
> 
> *_____________________________________*
> 
> *2- القَصَّابُ - الغنم - لا - كثرة - تهوله* 
> 
> 
> ...



 
 :bigsmile:

----------


## همسة ألم

الأول : الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذله
الثاني :القصاب لا تهولة كثره الغنم 
الثالث : ماأدري 
يمكن  ولكل عظيمة أنا لها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأمل الوردي إجابتين صحيحتين* 
*إبتسام السهم إجابات صحيحة كلها ولك تقييم*
*همسة الم إجابتين صحيحتين والثالثة خاطئة* 


*يعطيكم الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*البطنه - الفطنه - تزيل*



*___________________________*



*الحين - العين - إذا - حارت - جاء*



*____________________________*


*طعامك - منامك - تجد - أقلل*



*__________________________________*

----------


## Princess

مرحبا 
-----------------البطنه تزيل الفطنه

-----------------

اذا جاء الحين .. حارت العين..

-----------------

أقلل طعامك تجد منامك..

-----------------
يعطيش الف عافيه خيه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *البطنه - الفطنه - تزيل*
> 
> *البطنة تزيد الفطنة* 
> 
> 
> 
> *___________________________*
> 
> 
> ...



 

 :bigsmile:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إجابات صحيحة* 
*والبطنه تزيل الفطنة* 



*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

1- جعجعة - ولا - أسمع - أرى - طحنا


__________________________


2-أساء - فأساء - إجابة - سمعا



_______________________________


3- اللصان - ظهر - إذا - المسروق - تخاصم

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
---------------------
اسمع جعجعه ولا ارى طحنا
---------------------

اساء سمعا فأساء اجابه
---------------------

اذا تخاصم اللصان .. ظهر المسروق
---------------------

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلا عزيزتي أميرة المرح*
*إجابات صحيحة بما إني أول مرة أصحح لك الإجابات فلك تقييم مني* 
*يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طريقك/ لك/ أن/ شق/ من / بسيفك/ خير / تشقها / بابتسامتك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*أن تشق طريقك بابتسامتك* خير لك من *أن* تشقه بسيفك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

عدوك, اعلم, انقلب, وصديقك, فهو, احذر, مره, فإن, بالمضره, مره, الف, 

الصديق,

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> عدوك, اعلم, انقلب, وصديقك, فهو, احذر, مره, فإن, بالمضره, مره, الف,







> الصديق,






إحذر عدوك مرة وصديقة ألف مرة فإن إنقلب الصديق فهو أعلم بالمضرة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

باشا \ على \ العميان \ الأعور \

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأعور على العميان باشا

حلو هالمثل 
الواشي/ الصديق/ من/ ضيع/اطاع

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ترتيب مثل عفاف
من اطاع الواشي ضيع الصديق
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهـ
مثلي هو
صنته _ لسانك _ صانك _ حصانك _ ان 
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابتش صحيحة
لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*طاعت \مويس \ عويس \و \ إتكل \على \البقرة   *

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتكل عويس على مويس وضاعت البقرة

----------


## الأمل الوردي

إتكل عويس على مويس وضاعت البقره

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*×× عفاف*






*أقصد صح* 

*ضعي لنا مثل*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

لحبال, الحيه, الي, يخاف, من, ينقرص, من

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إلي ينقرص من الحيه يخاف من لحبال

----------


## إبتسام السهم

جد\زرع\وجد\من\حصد \ومن

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ايوب, صبر, يا, بلاوه, على

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*يا صبر أيوب على بلواه*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*حضرت\إذا\طلعت \الشياطين \الملائكة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا حضرت الشياطين طلعت الملائكه

----------


## Sweet Magic

*يعلم  / السرقة / المال/السايب*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

المال السايب يعلم السرقة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تقطعه \السيف \ كالسيف \إن \قطعك \ الوقت \لم

----------


## ابن محمد وعلي

الوقت كالسيف ان لم تقطعه قطعك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نبغى مثل حلو

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ان شاء الله يكون حلو على طلب عفاف ومثلي هو
الجنة - ابو زنة -يدخل - يتمنى 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أبو زنه يتمنى يدخل الجنه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

أشكاله \تقع \ الطيور \على

----------


## شوق المحبة

الطيور على أشكالها تقع ..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الطيور على اشكالها تقع
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رتبوا
قرشه-اقلع-ولاتخرج-ضرسه
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## شوق المحبة

تهين / للمصائب / وترسي/ حط / كرسي ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اقلع ضرسة ولا تخرج قرشة

----------


## شوق المحبة

> قرشه-اقلع-ولاتخرج-ضرسه



 

إقلع ضرسه ولاتخرج قرشه ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

حط كرسي تهيمن  ....وترسي للمصايب

----------


## fatemah

> تهين / للمصائب / وترسي/ حط / كرسي ..



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حط للمصائب كرسي تهين وترسي ..
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ننتظر التصحيح 

حليمة \ لعادتها \رجعت \ القديمة

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رتبوا هذا المثل 
تنكسر-لفوق-اللي-رقبته-يطالع-فوق
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## fatemah

> ننتظر التصحيح 
> 
> 
> حليمة \ لعادتها \رجعت \ القديمة



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رجعت حليمة لعادتها القديمة
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## شوق المحبة

فطــامي إج ــابتك صـ ح (^_^) ..


رتبوا :


رأسه / الفطين / بالطين / مايحط ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

> حليمة \ لعادتها \رجعت \ القديمة



 
رجعت حليمه لعادتها القديمه ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> فطــامي إج ــابتك صـ ح (^_^) .. 
> 
> رتبوا : 
> 
> رأسه / الفطين / بالطين / مايحط ..



 
 الفطين ما يحط راسة بالطين  :amuse:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> تنكسر-لفوق-اللي-رقبته-يطالع-فوق



 
 اللي يطالع فوق لفوق تنكسر رقبته 


ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ما \المنفلت \أردى \المربوط \إلا \من

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما اردى من المربوط الى المنفلت

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^ 
صح عفاف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*المصيبة - مصيبة - عند - الجزع* 



*اهون - الرمد - العمى - من* 


*الاولى - عند - الصدمة -الصبر*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *المصيبة - مصيبة - عند - الجزع*







> *الجزع عند المصيبة مصيبة ( أخرى)* 
> 
> 
> 
> *اهون - الرمد - العمى - من* 
> *الرمد أون من العمى* 
> 
> 
> *الاولى - عند - الصدمة -الصبر*
> *الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى*





 :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حيطه/ ظل / ظل/ ولا / رجل

----------


## إبتسام السهم

^^
ظل رجل ولا ظل حيطة 
ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

التواضع\يجلب \المذلة \الإفراط\في

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابة صحيحة اخوي

التواضع يجلب المذلة في الأفراط
ارجو التصحيح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابه خاطئة خيتو عفاف
حاولي مرة أخرى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن التواضع يجلب في الإفراط المذلة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خطأ أيضا 
أول كلمة في المثل 

الإفراط ........... أكملي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الإفراط في التواضع يجلب المذلة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة عفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

باليد/ ولا/ عالشجرة/ عصفور/ عشرة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

عصفور باليد ولا عشرة  عالشجرة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

العلى\من \ طلب\الليالي\ سهر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من طلب العلى سهر الليالي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صح ..... عفاف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*خادم - يكذب - احدهما - سيدين - على*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

خادم سيدين يكذب على أحدهما 

ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الغريق - البلل - انا - فما - من - خوفي

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*أنا الغريق فما خوفي من البلل*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*يمت\لم\مات\بالسيف\بغيرة \من*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من لم يمت بالسيف مات بغيره

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صح ....عفاف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أجل - حي - لكل*


*______________________*


*لا - يد - بطيختين - واحدة - تحمل*




*____________________________*


*يا - تنفرجي - أزمة - أشتدي*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *أجل - حي - لكل*
> 
> *لكل حي أجل*
> 
> 
> *______________________*
> 
> 
> *لا - يد - بطيختين - واحدة - تحمل*
> ...



 
المثل الثالث مو متأكدة منه ..
أنتظر التصحيح ..
ومدري يمكن الي قبل بعد موصح ..
تحياتي لك خيتو ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأول والثاني صحيحين*
*الثالث هو* 
*اشتدي يا أزمة تنفرجي*
*يعطيك الف عافية همس الصمت*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الأخوان - خير - أقدمهم*

----------


## همس الصمت

مو متأكدة بس أتوقع انه 
الأخوان أقدمهم خير ..

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب خاطىء عزيزتي حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## همس الصمت

خير الاخوان أقدمهم ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معاها

----------


## بنت القائم

خير الاخوان اقدمهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العميان/ على / الأعور/ باشا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

الأعور على العميان باشا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بيت \حاربونا \ البيت\ أبونا \و\القوم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

البيت بيت ابونا والقوم حاربونا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

صح عفاف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *خير الاخوان أقدمهم ..*






*ترتيب صحيح يعطيكم العافية جميعا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الفضاء - القضاء - ضاق - حان - إذا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اذا ضاق الفضاء حان القضاء

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*إذا حان القضاء ضاق الفضاء*
*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اجابة صحيحة لابتسام السهم ولك تقييم*
*وترتيب خاطىء لاختي عفاف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الليلة - ما - بالبارحة - أشبه*

----------


## looovely

ســــلام 
             أول مرة أشارك والأجابة,,
                ما أشبة الليلة بالبارحة
         أحط مثل أو حكمة لو في أحد مخصص؟؟

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي*
*ومافي أحد مخصص* 
*وقت ماحبيتي حطي اللي تبينه حكمه أو مثل*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*آباؤنا - أبناؤنا - زرع- ونزرع- فأكلنا - ليأكل*

----------


## looovely

زرع آباؤنا فأكلنا ونزرع ليأكل أبناؤنا
ان شاء الله تكون صحيحة
*بالتفاهم* *_ على _ بالحرب _ نحصل_ وإنما _السلام_نحن لا*
*بالتوووووفيق جميعاً*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> زرع آباؤنا فأكلنا ونزرع ليأكل أبناؤنا
> ان شاء الله تكون صحيحة
> *بالتفاهم* *_ على _ بالحرب _ نحصل_ وإنما _السلام_نحن لا*
> *بالتوووووفيق جميعاً*



 
*نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم*  :embarrest: 
ننتظر التصحيح  :embarrest:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

روح\هو \بلا \كتاب\من\إنَّ\يخلو \بيتا \بيت

----------


## looovely

> *نحن لا نحصل على السلام بالحرب وإنما بالتفاهم* 
> 
> 
> ننتظر التصحيح



 

                   اجابة صحيحة100% :-) 
                            وأجابتك
*       إن بيتا يخلو* من *كتاب* هو *بيت* بلا روح

----------


## looovely

*بغير _كلمة _الابتسامة _ حروف_طيبة*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة لوفلي لكـــ تقييم

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *بغير _كلمة _الابتسامة _ حروف_طيبة*



 
*الابتسامة كلمة طيبة بغير حروف*

*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*إستدبارة \ إستقبال \ خير \من \ الموت*

----------


## همس الحبيب

استقبال الموت خير من استدباره 
يسلموووووا

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> استقبال الموت خير من استدباره 
> 
> 
> يسلموووووا



 
*إجابة صحيحة* 
*تم التقييم*

----------


## looovely

*    الموجود _لا  _في_ المفقود _ لا تفقد _تفكر _حتى* 
* بالتووووفيق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> * الموجود _لا _في_ المفقود _ لا تفقد _تفكر _حتى* 
> *بالتووووفيق*



 
 *لا تفكر* في *المفقود* حتى *لا تفقد الموجود*  :embarrest: 
ننتظر التصحيح  :embarrest:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

نفسك \ دنئ \عن \أكرم \كل

----------


## looovely

> نفسك \ دنئ \عن \أكرم \كل



 
أجابتك صحيحة:-)

أكرم نفسك عن كل دنيء
*بالأخر_* *أحدهما_ رغيفان_ فـكُل _لديك _ واشتر _إذا كان _زهوراً_*
* سأقيم فيما بعد,,خلصوووووو*

----------


## همس الحبيب

إذا كان لديك رغيفان فكل أحدهما واشتر بالأخر زهورا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الجود - قبل - أفضل - العطاء - الموعد*

----------


## looovely

> إذا كان لديك رغيفان فكل أحدهما واشتر بالأخر زهورا



أجابة صحيحة
 تم التقيم 
+ تقيم مسبق لأبتسام السهم

----------


## looovely

> *الجود - قبل - أفضل - العطاء - الموعد*



*أفضل الجود العطاء قبل الموعد*
*(مرتين من_خير لك _ مرة واحدة_أن تسأل* 
* _أن تخطأ )
** تحياتي المصحوبة بالدعوات* 
*looovely*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *أفضل الجود العطاء قبل الموعد*
> 
> *(مرتين من_خير لك _ مرة واحدة_أن تسأل* 
> *_أن تخطأ )*
> *تحياتي المصحوبة بالدعوات* 
> *looovely*



 
*خير لك أن تسأل مرتين* من *أن* تخطأ *مرة واحدة*
*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> أجابتك صحيحة:-)
> 
> أكرم نفسك عن كل دنيء



 

إجابة صحيحة 
تم التقييم  :noworry:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*أهول\ السيف \مسلولا \ما \يرى*

----------


## همس الحبيب

أهول مايرى السيف مسلولا 
إن شاء الله صح

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> أهول مايرى السيف مسلولا 
> 
> 
> إن شاء الله صح



 

ترتيب خاطئ  :embarrest:

----------


## همس الصمت

> *أهول\ السيف \مسلولا \ما \يرى*



السيف أهول مايرى مسلولاً ..
إن شاء الله صح ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

ترتيب صحيح

----------


## همس الصمت

النصيحة / أخوك / صدقك / من

----------


## looovely

> *خير لك أن تسأل مرتين* من *أن* تخطأ *مرة واحدة*
> *ننتظر التصحيح*



 اجابة صحيحة,,
      واجابة هموسه,,أخوك من صدقك النصيحة 
 * رضاءك_من يصارحك_* *صديقك _لا من يجملها ليكسب_بأخطائك*
* بالتووووفيق لجميع*
*              looovely*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> اجابة صحيحة,,
> واجابة هموسه,,أخوك من صدقك النصيحة 
> *رضاءك_من يصارحك_* *صديقك _لا من يجملها ليكسب_بأخطائك*
> *بالتووووفيق لجميع*
> *looovely*



 
*صديقك* من *يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك*
*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

بئر \ كلما \عمقا \الصداقة \منه \أخذت \يزداد

----------


## looovely

> بئر \ كلما \عمقا \الصداقة \منه \أخذت \يزداد




 الصداقة بئر تزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منها
 *لا يعرف_* *يسخر_ كل من_من الجروح_ الألم* 
*بالتوفييييييق*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> الصداقة بئر تزداد عمقا كلما أخذت منها
> *لا يعرف_* *يسخر_ كل من_من الجروح_ الألم* 
> *بالتوفييييييق*



 
*صح* 
*تمـ التقييم* 
*يسخر* من *الجروح كل* من *لا يعرف الألم*

*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## looovely

*                    أجابتك صحيحة:-)*
*      أن أعيش_خير لي من _مكروها_ أموت_ محبوبا*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> * أجابتك صحيحة:-)*
> *أن أعيش_خير لي من _مكروها_ أموت_ محبوبا*



 *أموت محبوبا خير لي* من *أن أعيش مكروها*

*ننتظر التصحيح*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*في \ العز \نواصي \الخيل*

----------


## looovely

أجابتك صحيحة:-)
 العز في نواصي الخيل 
*من العلم_  العمل به .. أنفع من كثير  _ قليل من _ مع قلة  _ العلم مع_العمل به ..*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

إجابة صحيحة

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> أجابتك صحيحة:-)
> 
> العز في نواصي الخيل 
> *من العلم_ العمل به .. أنفع من كثير _ قليل من _ مع قلة _ العلم مع_العمل به ..*



 
*قليل من العلم مع العمل به* .. *أنفع من كثير من العلم* مع *قلة العمل* 


 :embarrest:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

من \سيف \له \ذل \لا

----------


## looovely

*أنفع من كثير من العلم مع قلة العمل بة*
* :-)*
*ذل من لا سيف له*
*ضيع _ من _ الواشي _ الصديق _اطاع*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

> *:-)*
> 
> *ذل من لا سيف له*
> 
> *ضيع _ من _ الواشي _ الصديق _اطاع*



*أطاع الواشي ضيع الصديق*  :embarrest:

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*عش \وأنت \كريم \أو \مت \عزيزا*

----------


## looovely

*من أطاع الواشي ضيع الصديق>>صرت تحذف* 
*لا تستعجل*
* عش عزيزاً أو**مت وأنت كريم*

----------


## looovely

أخطائنا_الآخرين_ نعيب على  _ نحن_أنهم_ نفس _ يرتكبون

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*


*نحن نعيب على الاخرين انهم يرتكبون نفس اخطائنا*


*اتمنى انو صح*

*تحياتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*نحن نعيب على الآخرين أنهم يرتكبون نفس أخطائنا*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

لا - فشلت - تقل - قل - بعد - أنجح - لم - قد

----------


## looovely

*أجابتكما صحيحة تما تقيمكما* 
*وأجابة أختي عيون لاتنام هي*
*  لا تقل فشلت قل لم انجح بعد*

----------


## looovely

*الإنسان _ قيمة_إذا اختفى_من الأرض  _العدل _لوجود _لم يعد_*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اذا أختفى العدل من الارض فلا قيمة لوجود الانسان*

----------


## looovely

الأمور_ زاد عدد_ التي يخجل  _ أقرب _الإنسان _منها_كان _كلما _إلى الكمال

----------


## اسير الهوى

سلااااااااامووووووو

كلما كان الانسان اقرب الى الكمال زاد عدد الامور التي يخجل منها

----------


## الفرح دنياي

كلماكان الانسان اقرب للكمال زاد عددالامورالتي يخجل منها
احترامي وشكري لصاحبة الموضوع

----------


## looovely

> سلااااااااامووووووو
>         وعليكم السلام
>                  نص صح,, عكسة الجملتين :-) 
>  كلما كان الانسان اقرب الى الكمال زاد عدد الامور  التي  يخجل منها



 
كلما زاد عدد الأمور التي يخجل منها الإنسان ..
كان أقرب إلى الكمال

----------


## looovely

مما نقول_ ولساناً_لنا أذني _لنسمع _نخلق الله_  واحداً _أكثر

----------


## اسير الهوى

يخلق الله لنا اذني ولسانا واحدا لنسمع اكثر ممانقول

----------


## looovely

اجابتك صحيحة
 ماتشاء_يقول _ في المرأة  _وتفعل_ مايشاء_ الرجل _المرأة _بالرجل

----------


## اسير الهوى

اكيييييييييييييييييد

يقول الرجل مايشاء في المرأة وتفعل المرأة ماتشاء بالرجل 

ههههههههه

----------


## looovely

هههههههههههههه صح أجابتك
                 عليك تحط مثل أو حكمة:-)

----------


## اسير الهوى

ان لم-بالكرام-تكونوا-فلاح-التشبه-مثلهم-فتشبهو-ان

----------


## looovely

ان لم تكونوا مثلهم فتشبهوا إن التشبه بالكرام فلاح
             إن شاء الله تطلع صح>>شاكة في الأجابة

----------


## looovely

*وعظَمة_ الأصدقاء_الحساد_  تخلق_عظَمة_ لك_  قلبك _تخلق لك _عقلك*

----------


## اسير الهوى

الاجابة قريبة

فتشبهوا إن لم تكونوا مثلهم إن التشبه بالكرام فلاح - للشاعر وردي يحيى بن حبش

******

عظمة قلبك تخلق لك الاصدقاء عظمة عقلك تخلق لك الحساد

----------


## اسير الهوى

الناس-تُري -فأََرِِ-تكون-وإلا-الناسَ-كما-كُن -ما

----------


## looovely

عفر صعب هالفار ما جى من خير
كما تكون الناس كن و*الا* الناس ترى كما فأر
  وعلى الله يطلع صح

----------


## اسير الهوى

نو نو ...

اصححه بعد الصلاة

يالله حي على الصلاة

----------


## اسير الهوى

الاجابة الصحيحة يا looovely 
هي....... كُن كما تُري الناسَ وإلا فأَرِِ الناسَ ما تكون 

فأَرِ يعني (وري او خليه يشوف بالعامي) يعني أَرِ والفاء حرف جر .. مو فأر هههه انا شكلتها عشان لاتخربطي بها هههه

----------


## اسير الهوى

الأمانة-تبرأ-ورضي-الديانة-فقد-بالخيانة-ضيَّع -من-من

----------


## looovely

> الاجابة الصحيحة يا looovely
> 
> هي....... كُن كما تُري الناسَ وإلا فأَرِِ الناسَ ما تكون 
> 
> 
> فأَرِ يعني (وري او خليه يشوف بالعامي) يعني أَرِ والفاء حرف (جر) أول مرة اسمع خبري (في) أتوقع فاء سببيه>>اووهو شكلش بتطلعي عن الموضوع وبتعطي درس عربي.. مو فأر هههه انا شكلتها عشان لاتخربطي بها هههه



    تسلم ع التصحيح

----------


## looovely

*من ضيع الأمانة ورضي بالخاينة فقد تبرأ من الديانة*

----------


## looovely

*اللسان _ولا جلده_ لا لحمه  _ حلاوة  _الإنسان _يلبس  فماذا فيه _يؤكل  _غير*

----------


## اسير الهوى

بصراااااح ماعرفتها

واللي ملخبط الجمله (يلبس فماذا فيه)

----------


## اسير الهوى

الانسان يلبس فما..

يؤكل اللسان حلاوة..!!! يلبس فماذا....!!

ماتجي ماتجي هههههه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *اللسان _ولا جلده_ لا لحمه _ حلاوة _الإنسان _يلبس فماذا فيه _يؤكل _غير*



 
*السلام عليكم*

*مع انو مو منطقي ونو متأكدة بس محاولة*

*حلاوة الانسان  اللسان لا لحمه ولا جلده غير يلبس فماذا فيه غير يؤكل* 

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## looovely

> الانسان يلبس فما..
> 
> 
> يؤكل اللسان حلاوة..!!! يلبس فماذا....!! 
> 
> ماتجي ماتجي هههههه



ههههههههههههه يلعن بليسكم بهذلتوا المثل
شوف يامشرف منتدى الشعر شيقول المثل

*الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان*
*ومشكوووووورة ايلول لمحوالتش*
*والحمد الله انقذت الموقف قبل لا اشوف تهبب زايد من باقي الأعضاء*
* على فكرة أسير تم التقيم المتبقي لك*

----------


## looovely

*والسفيه _ بليغاً_فالبليغ_ يغلبك _ يؤذيك_ولا سفيهاً_لا تجادل*
* وهذا مثل سهل,,عشان لا احد يهبب*
* موووووووفقين*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك*


*تحياتي*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## looovely

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *لا تجادل بليغاً ولا سفيهاً فالبليغ يغلبك والسفيه يؤذيك* 
> 
> *تحياتي* 
> 
> *نسألكم الدعاء*



 
    أجابتك صحيحة ايلول حبيبتي,,
                                        تم تقييمك,,لو تحط مثل غناتي

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*التفكير في شي احطه اصعب من التفكير في شي اجاوب عليه*

*هذه المرة اسلمك الخيط والمخيط والسؤال منك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## اسير الهوى

> ههههههههههههه يلعن بليسكم بهذلتوا المثل
> شوف يامشرف منتدى الشعر شيقول المثل
> 
> *الإنسان لا لحمه يؤكل .. ولا جلده يلبس .. فماذا فيه غير حلاوة اللسان*
> *ومشكوووووورة ايلول لمحوالتش*
> *والحمد الله انقذت الموقف قبل لا اشوف تهبب زايد من باقي الأعضاء*
> 
> *على فكرة أسير تم التقيم المتبقي لك*



شسوي حاولت ولا جات معي بصراحة قلبت فيها وعفست لين تعبت هههه

تانكيو خية

----------


## looovely

*دليل على_بكثير_ فاتورة _ من الكلام_ أن الصمت _التليفون_ أوفر _ هى ابلغ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فاتورة التليفون هى ابلغ دليل على أن الصمت أوفر بكثير من الكلام*

----------


## اسير الهوى

فاتورة التلفون هي ابلغ دليل على ان الصمت اوفر بكثير من الكلام

يعني زي ماتفضلت خيتي عيون

----------


## looovely

بنتظار مثل جديد من أختي عيون او أسير

----------


## اسير الهوى

جعجعةً - ولا - طحناً - أرى - اسمع

----------


## looovely

أسمع جعجعةً ولا أرى طحناً

----------


## looovely

*معاداتك_ لأنه بالاستشارة_ عدوك _ النصيحة _ قد خرج من _فقدم له
 إلى موالاتك_إذا استشارك*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> *معاداتك_ لأنه بالاستشارة_ عدوك _ النصيحة _ قد خرج من _فقدم له*
> 
> *إلى موالاتك_إذا استشارك*



 السلام عليكم

اذا استشارك عدوك فقدم لهالنصبحة لأنه بالاستشارة قد خرج من  معاداتك الى موالاتك

ولا تقولوا جيبي مثل لأني قاعدة اتعلم واتذكر منكم<<< قرعة وتتشرط

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## اسير الهوى

اذا استشارك عدوك فقدم له النصيحه لانه بالأستشارة قد خزج من معاداتك

----------


## looovely

هههههههههه,,خلاص ولا يهمك ايلول
 هالمرة خليها على أسير:-)
 الأخت تعزم من حساب الغير,,أدري

----------


## اسير الهوى

السماء-الماء-في-وأسته-أنفه-في

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> السماء-الماء-في-وأسته-أنفه-في



 السلام عليكم
متاكد وأسته مو أسنه شوووووووووقوا اللي عندي من خرابيط

الماء في أنفه وأسنه في السماء

مجرد تخمين

واني بريئة من وضع الاسئلة لين الافي شي

----------


## اسير الهوى

*غلط*

ومتأكد أَسَته

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*طيب شو معناها عشان نفهم*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اممممممم مانا معلم الحين..

ابعطيكم 5 دقايق اذا ماترتبت من احد باقول معناها..

----------


## looovely

*أنفة في السماء و إسته في الماء*
* أعتقد إسته هي الأرجل*

----------


## اسير الهوى

صح يا لوفلي...

المشكلة ما اعرف اقيم كان قيمتك انت وايلول..

لنكمل بعد الصلاة

----------


## looovely

> *أنفة في السماء و إسته في الماء*
> 
> 
> *أعتقد إسته (البطن) أوهي الأرجل*



 
 ان شاء الله تكون صح>>وتستفيد منها
 اختي ايلول

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*السلام عليكم*

*مشكورة خيتو عالتوضيح* 
*وأني دورت عليها ولقيت انو معناها.. مؤخرة الفيل او الحصان او الحمار*

*ما اعرف شو اسم هالقاموس الانو ممزوعة جلدته ومن زمن جدي هو هني*

*نسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## اسير الهوى

بصراحة أسته معناها المؤخرة

----------


## looovely

> بصراحة أسته معناها المؤخرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 
 ماشاء الله صريح :embarrest: !!!!!

----------


## looovely

الوحيد_ إرضاء_ كل الأمور_ ضمائرنا _ الناس في_  ولذا فإن همنا_ يستحيل_  ينبغي أن _ في إرضاء_ينحصر 

 مووووووووفقين

----------


## اسير الهوى

> ماشاء الله صريح!!!!!



احم :embarrest:  احم انا ماقلت شي هذي كلمة وهذا معناها هههه :embarrest: 

وعذرا ان كانت الصراحة فيها شوي ههههه وغز الله السامعين

----------


## اسير الهوى

> الوحيد_ إرضاء_ كل الأمور_ ضمائرنا _ الناس في_ ولذا فإن همنا_ يستحيل_ ينبغي أن _ في إرضاء_ينحصر 
> 
> مووووووووفقين



يستحيل ارضاء الناس في كل الامور لذا فان همنا الوحيد ينبغي ان ينحصر في ارضاء ضمائرنا

صعبة بصراحة تعبت وانا اقلب فيها ههه

----------


## looovely

> يستحيل ارضاء الناس في كل الامور لذا فان همنا الوحيد ينبغي ان ينحصر في ارضاء ضمائرنا
> 
> 
> صعبة بصراحة تعبت وانا اقلب فيها ههه



 
                 أجابة موفقة,,تستحق التقيم

----------


## اسير الهوى

غاية -يستزيد-ليس-منها-التجارب-منها-نهاية-غير-إلى-والعاقل-لها

ساغيب عنكم بعض الوقت ...ليس طويلاً

----------


## looovely

التجارب ليس لها غاية والعاقل يستزيد منها إلى غير نهاية,,

----------


## looovely

أن تتأخر_  ثلاث_الأفضل_ ساعات من_أن تصل_  دقيقه واحدة _مبكراً 
                    سهل:-)

----------


## اسير الهوى

الافضل ان تصل مبكرا ثلاث ساعات من ان تتأخر دقيقة وحدة
(وهذا مو بقاموس العرب ابدا هههه)

----------


## رحيل القلب

> أن تتأخر_ ثلاث_الأفضل_ ساعات من_أن تصل_ دقيقه واحدة _مبكراً 
> 
> 
> سهل:-)



 
الأفضل أن تتأخر دقيقة واحدة من أن تصل ثلاث ساعات مبكرا


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## اسير الهوى

الحسود-زعم-انه-جانب-ودود-مودة-وان

----------


## looovely

> الأفضل أن تتأخر دقيقة واحدة من أن تصل ثلاث ساعات مبكرا
> 
> 
> تحياتي....
> رحيل القلب



  ههههههههههههآآآآآآآآآي
           رحيل غناتي فلبتي المثل نهائياً
        هذا الكسل الي فينا,,مشكورة ع المحاوله
             وأجابة أخي اسير هي الصحيحة

----------


## looovely

*جانب موّدة الحسود وإن زعم أنه ودود * 
* سأكتفي بهذا القدر وأتركك* 
* مع بقية الأعضاء>>I feel tire*
* عذراً,,تحياتي لك*

----------


## رحيل القلب

> الحسود-زعم-انه-جانب-ودود-مودة-وان



 
جانب مودة الحسود وان زعم انه ودود

عاد هالمرة ان شاء الله صح


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## اسير الهوى

ممتاز للجميع .. سيتم التقيم

وانا اترركم ايضا لو قت آخر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أعدّوا - كلبا -  لكلب -  السوء - يعادله*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

أعدوا لكلب السوء كلباً يعادله

اتمنى يكون صح

تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*صح وتستاهلي تقييم على هذا المجهود سلمت يمناك عزيزتي*

----------


## looovely

*التى تقتلك_لا داعى _ الرصاص_ فالرصاصة _صوتها_للخوف_لن تسمع _من صوت*

----------


## اسير الهوى

> *التى تقتلك_لا داعى _ الرصاص_ فالرصاصة _صوتها_للخوف_لن تسمع _من صوت*



لا داعي للخوف من صوت الرصاصة فالرصاصة التي تقتلك لن تسمع صوتها

----------


## looovely

*أجابتك صحيحه* 
* من المشاغل_ بالسعادة من_يشعر_ من الهموم ورأسه _ يغسل وجهه _ من الأوجاع_وجسده*

----------


## اسير الهوى

> *أجابتك صحيحه* 
> 
> *من المشاغل_ بالسعادة من_يشعر_ من الهموم ورأسه _ يغسل وجهه _ من الأوجاع_وجسده*



يشعر بالسعادة من يغسل وجهه من الهموم ورأسه من المشاغل وجسده من الاوجاع

----------


## looovely

أجابتك صحيحة,,تقدر تحط مثل :bigsmile:

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يلا أنا بحط مثل :)*



*راحت - وجاءت - السكرة - الفكرة*

----------


## اسير الهوى

راحت السكرة وجات الفكرة

----------


## اسير الهوى

طِبَّ - يا - لنَفْسِكَ - طَبيب

----------


## looovely

ياطبيب طب لنفسك

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

حركاتوه

ما نطرتوني ليييييييييش؟؟؟؟؟؟

راحت علي هالمرة<<< عادي

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## اسير الهوى

ممتاز لوفلي..

ستُقَيمي لاحقا..

ايلول سننتظرك فلترتيبي هذا المثل

فِي -بالإعْسَارِ -يَعْتَلُّ -  وَكَانَ -  مَانِعاً - اليَسَارِ

----------


## looovely

_يعتل بالإعسار وكان في اليسار مانعاً_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام  عليكم

مشكور خيو أسير على السؤال اللي حطيته لي

بس صارت ويايي قضية فلسطين مع هالكمبيوترات النحيسة

يالله يا خية لوفلي حطي سؤال

----------


## looovely

_من الكلام_ دليل_فاتورة_ أوفر بكثير _على أن الصمت _ابلغ_التليفون هى _
_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

فاتورة التلفون اكبر دليل على ان الصمت ابلغ من الكلام

وكالعادة ما عندي سؤال

----------


## looovely

_تزحف_إذا جعلت_ بقدمه _ على الأرض_ يدوسك
فلا تلم من _شخصيتك_ دودة_

----------


## اسير الهوى

> _تزحف_إذا جعلت_ بقدمه _ على الأرض_ يدوسك_
> 
> 
> _فلا تلم من _شخصيتك_ دودة_



 
اذا جعلت شخصيتك دودة تزحف على الارض فلا تلم من يدوسك بقدمه

----------


## اسير الهوى

الكَنَائِنُ - تُمْلأ  - الرِّمَاءِ  -قَبْلَ -تُمْلأ

----------


## looovely

> الكَنَائِنُ - تُمْلأ - الرِّمَاءِ -قَبْلَ -(تُمْلأ )!!!!



_    قَبْلَ الرِّمَاءِ تُمْلأ الكَنَائِنُ_

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

جايبة لكم مثل جديد<<<< من وين لوين

*مرتين  - نظرها  - مرة - فاقتنع  - لم - انت - فإن  - او - بوجهة - نظرك - سل - تأخذ - بوجهة -  المرأة*

----------


## اسير الهوى

*مرتين - نظرها - مرة - فاقتنع - لم - انت - فإن - او - بوجهة - نظرك - سل - تأخذ - بوجهة - المرأة*



*سل المرأة فان لم تاخذ بوجهة نظرها مرة او مرتين فاقتنع بوجهة نظرك انت*

*او* 

*سل المرءة مرة او مرتين فان لم تاخذ بوجهة نظرك فاقتنع بوجهة نظرها انت*

*والظاهر الثاني هو الصح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هذا هو الصحيح* 
*سل المرأة مرة او مرتين فإن لم تأخذ بوجهة نظرك فقتنع انت بوجهة نظرها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كالحكام - النساء - مخلصين - يجدن - قلما - أصدقاء*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم 

خيو اسير الهوى

محاولات جيدة وقريبة لكن الصواب ما ذكرته اختنا عيون لا تنام

والجواب::

النساء كالحكام قلما يجدن اصدقاء مخلصين

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## looovely

_هان_ من الدنيا_من قنع _ عليه_باليسير_ كل عسير _ 
_موووووووفقين,,ومتباركين بالمولد

__
_

----------


## اسير الهوى

متباركين وكل عام وانتو بمليون خيررررررر

من قنع باليسر من الدنيا هان عليه كل عسير

ان شاء الله صح

----------


## looovely

*صح 100%تم التقيم*
*  نظرك_ أقدامك _ القمة_ إليها وانظر _ فوجه _ إذا بلغت_لترى_ ليثبت الله_من عاونك في*

*                                         إلى السفح_الصعود_إلى السماء _عليها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إذا بلغت القمة فوجه نظرك إلى السفح لترى من عاونك في الصعود إليها وانظر إلى السماء ليثبت الله أقدامك عليها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أحب - أخواني - إليّ -  أهدى - عيوبي - إليّ - من*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *أحب - أخواني - إليّ - أهدى - عيوبي - إليّ - من*




*أحب أخواني إليَ من أهدى إليَ عيوبي..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

* لي و
لا تشكي , الحال , لي , ولا , من , ابكي , بعضه, لك*

----------


## looovely

_إجابتك أختي عيون صحيحه_
_ لا تشكي لي ولا ابكي لك الحال من بعضه_

----------


## looovely

_سره_والألسن _ أوعية _القلوب_ أقفالها _والشفاه_  كل إنسان_ فليحفظ_مفتاح_مفاتيحها_
_ بالتووووووووفيق لجميع_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*القلوب أوعية والشفاه أقفالها والألسن مفاتيحها فليحفظ كل إنسان مفتاح سره*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إن - اوعية  - هذه -  القلوب -  اوعاها - فخيرها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان هذه القلوب اوعيه فخيرها اوعاها
يمكن

----------


## looovely

*أجابتك صحيح أختي عيون*
* عفاف أعتقد إن أجابتك صحيحه*
* وعندما_ قليلون _الناس _يصدقون ذلك _ * 

* شخصاً_يذمونه_ يمدح _  يصدقون_عندما_فالجميع*
* بالتوووووووفيق لجميع*
* إن شاء الله ما تكون صعبة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*عندما يمدح الناس شخصاً ، قليلون يصدقون ذلك وعندما يذمونه فالجميع يصدقون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من - ما - ما -باع - أشترى - لا - أليه - أليه - يحتاج - يحتاج*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *من - ما - ما -باع - أشترى - لا - أليه - أليه - يحتاج - يحتاج*



*من اشترى ما* لا *يحتاج إليه باع ما يحتاج إليه* ·

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*أقلل , فالبقاء, يعدل , ويميل , تارة , عتابك , والدهر , قليل*

----------


## looovely

_ أقلل عتابك فالبقاء قليل والدهر يعدل تارة ويميل_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ساعة - وساعة - الألم - اللذة - دقيقة - دقيقة

----------


## الأمل الوردي

دقيقه الألم ساعه وساعه اللذه دقيقه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

صديقك, يجملها, رضاءك, ليكسب, من, بأخطائك, لامن, يصارحك

----------


## looovely

*صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك*

----------


## looovely

_من حكم الأمام علي عليه السلام_
_شَرَّهُ_وَارْدُدْ_ أَخَاكَ_ إِلَيْهِ، وَارْدُدْ _عَاتِبْ_بِالْإِنْعَامِ عَلَيْهِ_بِالْإِحْسَانِ_

----------


## همس الحبيب

> _من حكم الأمام علي عليه السلام_
> 
> 
> _شَرَّهُ_وَارْدُدْ_ أَخَاكَ_ إِلَيْهِ، وَارْدُدْ _عَاتِبْ_بِالْإِنْعَامِ عَلَيْهِ_بِالْإِحْسَانِ_



 عاتب أخاك بالإنعام عليه واردد شره بالإحسان إليه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الشتاء - من - أطول - ليل*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

اتوقع

اطول من ليل الشتاء

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

لحظة

أطول من ليل الشتاء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*النسيم - أرق - من*

----------


## همس الحبيب

أرق من النسيم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ننتظر المثال التاني

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الحبيب ,,, الزبيب ,,, مثل ,,, أكل ,,, ضرب

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

ضرب الحبيب مثل أكل الزبيب

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

هـــــــارون - لي - أسأله - أبوه - عن - أخوه - يقول

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أساله عن أبوه يقول لي هارون أخوه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*إن - الأمل - ما - ولا - عمل - عمل - متعوس - وخايب*

----------


## looovely

*إن عمل ولا ما عمل متعوس وخايب الأمل*

----------


## looovely

*لا يستطيع _ الذي _ كل الظلام _ ضوء _في الدنيا_شمعة _أن يخفي_ مضيئة*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

كل الظلام الذي في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن يخفي ضوء شمعة مضيئه

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

الصحه - السنه - في - تعيشه - هو - يجعلك -تشعر -هي -وقت - الشئ - اليوم - بأن - الذي - افضل - الذي

----------


## looovely

*الصحة هى الشىء الذى يجعلك تشعر بان اليوم الذى تعيشه هو افضل وقت فى السنة ...
*

----------


## looovely

*الفقير _الغنى _اشتر _ ومن بيت _جوادا _من بيت _زوجة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اشتر من بيت الغنى جوادا ومن بيت الفقير زوجة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*على - عشه - دبور - خراب - زن*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

دبور زن على خراب عشه

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

كوعه - ما - من - بوعه - يعرف

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ما يعرف كوعه من بوعه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قطع - قطع - الارزاق - الارقاب - ولا*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

قطع الارقاب ولا قطع الارزاق

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اصبعك, بين, لا تضع, الشجره, ولحائها

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*لاتضع أصبعك بين الشجرة ولحائها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

كل - أزرع - تأكل - يوم

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ازرع كل يوم تأكل

----------


## الأمل الوردي

من_ رامي_ غير_ رب_ رميه

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

رب رميه من غير رامي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

حلاوه - سلامة - اللسان - في - الانسان

----------


## الأمل الوردي

سلامه الانسان في حلاوه اللسان

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الصبر_ حتى_صبري_ يعجز_ عن

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سأصبر حتى يعجز الصبر عن صبري وأصبر حتى يأذن الله في أمـــري وأصبر حتى يعلم الصبر انني صابر على شيء أمر من الصبر الامام علي (عليه السلام )*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*حابلهم - أختلط - بنابلهم*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اختلط حابلهم بنابلهم

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي الامل الوردي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*اشتر - زوجة - الفقير -من -الغنى -بيت - جوادا - ومن - بيت*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*اشتر* من بيت الغنى جوادا ومن بيت *الفقير زوجة*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الزفه_ الدفوف_و ضرب_ تبغى_ الهبله_ انتهت_ جات_ تشوف_ تقول

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*انتهت الزفة وضرب الدفوف وجات الهبلة تقول تبغى تشوف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*في - أبليس - يستغيث - كيس - حبسوه - مع - طلع - منه - أبليس*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*حبسوه* مع *إبليس بكيس* طلع *إبليس يستغيث*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حبسوه في كيس مع ابليس طلع ابليس منه يستغيث*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

التمره_ يعرف_ الجمره_ ما_ من

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*البنت  , بينفعوها , جدودها , ما , اللي , بينفعوها , خدودها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *البنت , بينفعوها , جدودها , ما , اللي , بينفعوها , خدودها*



* البنت اللي ما بينفعوها خدودها بينفعوها جدودها*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> التمره_ يعرف_ الجمره_ ما_ من



 

*ما يعرف التمرة من الجمرة*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *حبسوه* مع *إبليس بكيس* طلع *إبليس يستغيث*



 

*ترتيب خاطىء يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي الأمل الوردي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *حبسوه في كيس مع ابليس طلع ابليس منه يستغيث*



 
جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي شذى الزهراء

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*مغرور- الأمور - غبي - في - ما - الا - يكابر - أو*

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ما يكابر في الامور* الا غبي أو مغرور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح تسلمين حبيبتي أنونه نورتي الصفحة بوجودك* 
*دمت بخير وبعافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*فأرا - تمخض - فولد - الجبل*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}...
*تمخض الجبل* فولد *فأرا*
*انشاء الله صح؟*
*شخبارج عيون شخبار عيالج..*
*وحشتيني*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> السلام ع ـليكم}...
> *تمخض الجبل* فولد *فأرا*
> *انشاء الله صح؟*
> *جواب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية حبيبتي*
> *شخبارج عيون شخبار عيالج..*
> *بخير الحمدلله وهم بخير الله يسلمج عزيزتي عساج بخير دوووووم*
> *وحشتيني*
> *وأنا أكثر حبوبه وينج ليش هالغيبه الطويله* 
> *إن شاء الله نشوفج على طووووووول لاتطولي الغيبه خلينا نشوفج دايم*



 

دمت بخير وبعافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*موت - الجهل - الأحياء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الجهل موت الاحياء ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الكتان , ماتت , في , أتاجر , النسوان , ماتت  , جيت*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتاجر في الكتان ماتت جيت النسوان ماتت

يمكن كدا 
دويه شذاوي صعب مثلش

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*هلا شذاوي أنتي كررتي كلمة ماتت هههه علشان كذا صاير صعب على عفاف*
*والمثل هو*
*جيت اتاجر فى الكتان ماتت النسوان*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الحيطه -عليه - عليه -أدعي- مايله- جيت - لقيت*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*جيت* ادعي عليه *لقيت الحيطه مايله* عليه

----------


## الأمل الوردي

ديونه_ عيونه_ نامت_ سدد_ من

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من سدد ديونه نامت عيونه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ترتيب صحيح يعطيك الف عافية عزيزتي عفاف*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*قايمه - زنة - ولا - دايمة - قفعة* 
*_________________________*
*الزنة هي ثُمن المد و القفعة هي حاوية كبيرة لخزن الحبوب والمعنى أن القليل الدائم خير من الكثير الذي يأتي مرة واحدة*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*زنة دايمه* ولا *قفعة قايمة*.

----------


## الأمل الوردي

بأرزاقها_ الطيور _ طارت

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*طارت الطيور بأرزاقها*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عويس/ البقرة / اتكل/ مويس/ وضاعت/ على

----------


## عنيده

*إتكل عويس على مويس وضاعت البقرة*

----------


## عنيده

_اللي _ أوله _ تاليه _ هذا _ ينعاف_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللي هذا اوله تاليه ينعاف

----------


## اسيرة شوق

لا_ رجولك_لحافك_تمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا تمد رجولك لحافك

أظن كاتبه المثل غلط شوي ولا

----------


## صدق الايمان

> لا تمد رجولك لحافك
> 
> أظن كاتبه المثل غلط شوي ولا



 :bigsmile:  وأنا ايضا اعتقد ذلك..

----------


## looovely

* أعتقد قصدها مد رجولك على قد اللحافك* 
*بس يمكن أخطأت في كتابتها*

----------


## looovely

*المال_نمضي _ والنجاح_عن الأطباء_ ونمضي _بحثاً عن*  
*من حياتنا _النصف الثانى_ الأول _ منها بحثاً _النصف_والشهرة.*
*إن شاء الله مو صعب* 
*بالــتــوووووفــيــق جميعاً*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* نمضى النصف الأول من حياتنا بحثاً عن المال والنجاح والشهرة ونمضى النصف الثانى منها بحثاً عن الأطباء*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*من - وهو - يبكي - يضحك - أذنب - النار - وهو -دخل*

----------


## ام الشيخ

من أذنب وهو يضحك دخل النار وهويبكي

----------


## looovely

*كالإبحار_الغضب _ أثناء _ العاصفة_ خلال_التصرف* 
* إجابتك صحيحه خيتو عيون*

----------


## ام الشيخ

التصرف أثناء الغضب كالإبحار خلال العاصفة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اليمامه / ابصر/ زرقاء/ من

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أبصر من زرقاء اليمامة*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يقرصك / أهلك / لا تقربهم / عقربهم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلك لا تقربهم عقربهم يقرصك

----------


## صدفة البحر

*غلط*
*حبيبتي حاولي مرة ثانية*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن
 لا تقربهم اهلك يقرصك عقربهم

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أنتي قربتي في الاولى*
*لا تقعدي تبخصي ههههه*
*باقولها :*
*؛؛ أهلك لا تقربهم يقرصك عقربهم ؛؛*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*زين رتبي الثاني عجل :*
*المصايب / من / ما / القرايب / تجي / إلا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

او ل مره اسمع هالمثل 
تراني خايبه في الأمثال
اتحمليني
واشكر تلبيتش دعوتي
مع اني طنت اقصد مسابقة الحروف الثانيه
الا ان بطلتها ما جت الين الحين 
ليش ما ادري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما تجي المصايب الا من القرايب

----------


## صدفة البحر

*صححححححححححححححححححححح*
*ياشطووورة تستاهلي تقييم* 
*ولاتقولي عن نفسش خايبة >> والله تحطم نفسها المعنوية هع هع*
*يالله استنى المثل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

معليش غناتي شرفينا بعد في مسابقة الحروف
من زمان ما استانست معاش
وصلت انين
يلا انتظرش طيب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عقل / من / استراح/ له/ لا

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أحم احم*
*أن شاء الله صح*
*(من استراح لا عقل له )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف غلط
انتبهي شوي

----------


## صدفة البحر

*اممممممممممممممممم*
*>> من له عقل لا استراااح <<*
*عفر قمنا انخبص*
*أو*
*لا استرااح من له عقل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وبعد غلط
راح اجاوب 
شكل التخبيص بدا عندش
يمكن من السرعه كلحين
ها ها ها 
استراح من لا غقل له
ننتظر مثل حلو

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أممممممممممممم*
*كنت باقوله اصلاً خخخخخ*
*&&&&*
*بعيد / قريب / و / أزرع / ناسب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ناسب بعيد وازع قريب
ويش صح ولا خطأ

----------


## صدفة البحر

*امممم >> صح*
*بس انتين قلبتيها*
*أزرع قريب وناسب بعيد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كلبه/ اجوع/ حومل/ من

----------


## صدفة البحر

*كلبه أجوع من حومل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه 
من / مبين/ عنوانه/ المكتوب

----------


## صدفة البحر

*المكتوب مبين من عنوانه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*خذي المثل يضحك هو اشويآت بس ماعليه*
*( الدار ، غيرانه ، عاشق ، الأم ، في ، بنتهم ، و ، الأب ، و ، حيرانه )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 
حيرانه في الدار الأم غيرانه وحيرانه والأب عاشق بنتهم

----------


## صدفة البحر

*هههههههههههههههههههه والله فله*
*غللللللللللللللللللللللللط حبي هههه بس ضحكتيني* 
*حاولي غناتووووو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امممممممممممم باحاول
حيرانه في الدار الأب عاشق الأم وبنتهم غيرانه

----------


## صدفة البحر

*باقول الجواااب لا تخبصي ليي وتسوي كشكول نكت*
*وتفطسيني من الضحك*
*( الأب عاشق ، والأم غيرانه ، وبنتهم في الدار حيرانه )*

----------


## صدفة البحر

( *ريح ، الباب ، استريح ، و ، سده ، يجيك ، اللي ، منه* )

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الباب الي يجيك منه الريح سده واستريح

صدوفه عفاف الهدى معاي عمتي 
كملي

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

على / براكش / جنت /نفسها /

----------


## صدفة البحر

*على نفسها جنت براقش*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*طيب راح استمر فرووووووشة حبيبتي*
( *الآداب ، عند ، تسقط ، الاحباب* )

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تسقط الأداب عند الأحباب

----------


## صدفة البحر

العكس حبابة
*عند الاحباب تسقط الآداب*
*وين المثل ؟؟*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

شجره/ بقره/ عقل/ الطول/العقل/ طول / عقل

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الطول طول شجرة والعقل عقل بقرة*

----------


## صدفة البحر

( *الهدية ، غنية ، آنا ، أحب، و* )

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

أنا غنيه واحب الهديه
صححي

----------


## صدفة البحر

*صح*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

فتاة/ بأبيها / كل / معجبة

----------


## ساره لولو

الغربال\اعمى\اللى\يشوف\ما\من\يبقى\ :cool: يلاا ياحلوين حلوه

----------


## ساره لولو

كل فتاة معجبة بابيها
صححح؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يؤيؤيؤ*
*( كل فتاة بأبيها معجبة ) ...*

*( اللي مايشوف من الغربال يبقى اعمى )*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*( عادة ، كل ، العبادة ، شيء ، حتى)*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

صدوفه اجابتش هي الي صح

----------


## ساره لولو

صحححح
صدفة البحر
................
سنة\قناة\ولا\تمشى\تعدى

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

كل شي عاده حتى العباده

----------


## ساره لولو

كل شىء عادة حتى العبادة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

تعدي قناه ولا تمشي سنه

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

حبيبك / تلحسه/ اذا / لا / كله/ عسل

----------


## اسير الهوى

اذا حبيبك عسل لا تلحسة كله 

هههه

----------


## اسير الهوى

الذئب - استرعى - مَن - ظلم - فقد

----------


## صدفة البحر

*من استرعى الذئب فقد ظلم*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*( لباسه ، بقى ، على ، لا ، الأقرع ، ولا ، لو كان ، خير ، شعر ، تلبس ، تماشيه ، رأسه، فيه )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صعب حاولت بس ماعرفت

----------


## ساره لولو

الفراش الفاطمى
اجابتك خطا
الصح هى
تمشى سنة ولاتعدى قناة

----------


## ساره لولو

صعب صدفة البحر المثل

----------


## صدفة البحر

*صعب بس حليوووو*
*هههههههههه*
*(الأقرع لا تماشيه ولا تلبس لباسه لو كان فيه خير بقى شعر على رأسه )*
*ههههههههههههآي*

----------


## ساره لولو

هههههههههه
جميل جدا
اول مرة اسمع به
.......................
حمار \تغزل\برجل\الشاطرة
يلا ياحلوين رتبوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الشاطره تغزل برجل حمار

----------


## ساره لولو

عفاف الهدى صححح ياغالية
قولى انتى مثل

----------


## ساره لولو

من \صار\حبنا\حبناه\متاعه \متعنا\كرهنا\من\كرهناه\علينا
اجتماعه\يحرم
يلا مين يرتبه؟

----------


## صدفة البحر

*وي اصعب*
*ساعدينا خيووه اشويات*

----------


## ساره لولو

هههههههه
ده سهل وجميل استنى عفاف يمكن تعرف له

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عفاف وصلت 
بس ما عرفت باحاول 
من كرهنا كرهناه ويحرم علينا اجتماعه ومن حبنا حيناه صار متاعه

----------


## ساره لولو

يعنى قربتى كتير
عفاف
الحل هو

من حبنا حبناه وصار متعنا متاعه ومن كرهنا كرهناه ويحرم علينا اجتماعه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ها ها حلو المثل 
ننتظر مثل حلو

----------


## ساره لولو

الرغربال\ما \اعمى\من\اللى \يشوف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن الي يشوف الغربال اعمى

----------


## ساره لولو

اللى مايشوف من الغربال اعمى

----------


## صدفة البحر

*من اللي مايشوف الغربال اعمى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايهم الأصح ولا كلهم غلط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* اللي مايشوف من الغربال اعمى* 


*هذا هو الترتيب الصحيح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*كنت - جرى - فهات - اللي - الدفاتر - نسيت - تنقرى - إن*

----------


## ام الشيخ

إن كنت نسيت إللي جرى هات الدفاتر تنقرى

----------


## ام الشيخ

أسيرك / تكلمت/أسيره /فإذا/ صرت/به  /سرك/

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*سِرُّك أسيرك، فإن تكلَّمتَ به صِرْت أسيره*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ما- الصفرية- يطلع-اللي-الا-الملاس-في

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هالمره خيو كبري خطش
الي في الصفريه ما يطلعه الا الملاس

----------


## صدفة البحر

*طيب مافي مثل & حكمة*
*هههه*
*راح احط اني*

*دهر ؛ لا ، أرمل ؛ و ، شهر ؛ أعزب*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اعزب دهر ولا ارمل شهر

----------


## صدفة البحر

*امممممممممم*
*قربتي*
*هي العكس*
*أعزب شهر ولا أرمل دهر*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*السرقة - الغنم - يعلم - السائب*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الغنم السائب يعلم السرقة

----------


## ام الشيخ

انقضى-كيوم-وشهر-الدنيا

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*الدنيا كيوم* مضى و شهر *انقضى*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

الاعور, مفتح, ديره, في, العميان

----------


## ابو طارق

*الاعور مفتح في ديرة العميان*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

الله - من - الله - ومن- يعلم -برا - داخل - الله

----------


## اسير الهوى

من داخل الله الله ومن برا يعلم الله

----------


## اسير الهوى

الحياة-بالعز-لا-ماء-تسقني-بذلة-فسقني-بل-الحنطل-كأس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا تسقني ماء الحياة بالحنظل بل فسقني بذله كأس بالعز
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## اسير الهوى

سوري خية اجابتك خطأ

خلينا نشوف باقي الاخوان

----------


## ام الشيخ

لا تسقني ماء الحياة بذلة بل فاسقني كأس الحنضل بالعز

----------


## اسير الهوى

صح يا ام الشيخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نريد مثل

----------


## ام الشيخ

لأن_الشر_متبوعا_من_تكون_في_تابعا_الخير_تكون_أن_لك_خير_في

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لأن لك في الخير متبوعا خيرا لك من ان يكون لك في الشر تابعا
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ساره لولو

الحلو\يوم \غسل\ حلو\من \النوم\قام\لو\و \الشين\شين\يوم\كل\لو\وجهه
ههههههه
يلاااا ورونا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن
الحلو حلو لو قام من النوم والشين سين حتى لو غسل وجهه

----------


## ام الشيخ

> لأن لك في الخير متبوعا خيرا لك من ان يكون لك في الشر تابعا
> ارجوا التصحيح



 لأن تكون تابعا في الخيرخير لك من أن تكون متبوعا في الشر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شكرا للتصحيح خيو ام الشيخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر تصحيح ساره

----------


## ساره لولو

مشاء الله عفاف
اقرب كتيرررر للصح
الحلو حلو لو قام من النوم
والشين شين لو غسل وجهه كل يوم

هههههههه

----------


## ساره لولو

الزبيب \اكل \الحبيب \زى \ضرب 

ابدا
هههههه

----------


## ام الشيخ

ضرب الحبيب زي أكل الزبيب

----------


## ساره لولو

صح اختى ام الشيخ

----------


## looovely

*بفضله_من فخره_ أولى _ فخر _ بأصله _ المرء _من فخره*

----------


## ام الشيخ

> *بفضله_من فخره_ أولى _ فخر _ بأصله _ المرء _من فخره*



 فخرالمرءبفضله أولى من فخره بأصله

----------


## ام الشيخ

وتدبير-وكل-له-أمر-وقت
تيسيرا-إصبر-العسر-قليلا-فبعد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اصبر قليلا فبعد العسر تيسيرا و كل وقت له تدبير وامر

ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## ام الشيخ

> اصبر قليلا فبعد العسر تيسيرا و كل وقت له تدبير وامر
> 
> ارجوا التصحيح



 إصبر قليلا فبعد العسرتيسيرا**وكل أمر له وقت وتدبير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب نبي مثل ثاني حليو

----------


## ام الشيخ

ستبديلكالأيامماكنتجاهلاويأتيكبالأنباءمنلمتزود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خيو ام الشيخ
شكلش لخبطتي
هنا الأمثال 
مو فك الجمله

----------


## ام الشيخ

شكلي خلطت :deh:  الحابل بالنابل
شكرا خيووووه

----------


## صدفة البحر

*مافي مثل / حكمة*

*أم شيخ عفية عدلي المثل هههه*
*أو غيريه عفر ذا صعب هههه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

في/ العروس/ زلزلة / رجل/ الناس/ تمبى

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يمكن*
*( تمبى العروس في رجل الناس زلزلة )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا لا صدوفه 
خربطي الدنيا
حاولي

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*بحاول أخمن مع انو صعب عليا* 

*العروس تمبى زلزلة في رجل الناس*

*أو * 


*الناس تمبى زلزلة في رجل العروس*

----------


## looovely

* الناس في زلزلة والعروس تمبى رجل* 
*انووووون غناتو عجبتني لخبطتش للمثل : )*

----------


## looovely

*كالجوهر_ بالحياء _في الوعاء_الوجه_ المكنون_المصون*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الوجه المصون بالحياء كالجوهر المكنون في الحياء
ان شاء الله صح

----------


## looovely

* صح خيتووو عفاف*
* بس لخبطي في آخر كلمة,,شكلها بدون قصد* 
*الوجه المصون بالحياء كالجوهر المكنون في الوعاء*
* يعطيك العافيه,,*
* حطي لنا مثل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اي والله اخر كلمه بالغلط طلعت جدي

شاب/ الكتاب/ يوم / ودوه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*يوم شاب ودوه الكتاب* 
*او*
*بعد ما شاب ودوه الكتاب*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الميت - كفروا - صبروا - أهل -و المعزيات*

----------


## ام الشيخ

أهل الميت صبرو والمعزيات كفروا

----------


## ام الشيخ

قوم/ يقوله/اتفسح/ساحب/أعرج/مكسح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

* اعرج ساحب مكسح يقوله تعال نتفسح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*وفرحاته -و قتلاته - وجا - العيد - المعلم - راح*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

راح المعلم وقتلاته وجاء العيد وفرحاته

----------


## وردة حلاوية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


هذة مسابقة طريفة نبدأ بها فى قسم المسابقات

 نشارك فى ترتيب المثل وبالتالى نكتسب معرفة بامثال متنوعة


هذا مثل شعبى يقول

الصقر _ ما _ يشوية _اللى _يعرف 

من يرتبه


تفاعلكم معانا يسرني

----------


## ام الشيخ

اللي ما يعرف الصقر يشويه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يفقدهما / يطارد/ معا/ من/ عصفورين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

من يفقدهما يطارد معا عصفورين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف خطأ حاولي مره اخرى

----------


## صدفة البحر

*من يطـارد عصفورين معاً يفقدهمـا ..*
*ننتظر التصحيح ؟!!*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*اذا الترتيب صحيح*
*المثل ( الناس ؛ نفسه ؛ بدأ ؛ من ؛ مضرة ؛ حسد ) ؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه صدوفه
يا عمري وحشتينا 
الله يسهل عليش في وقتش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

من حسد الناس بدأ بمضرة نفسه
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## صدفة البحر

*وانتي صح ياقلبي ..*
*ماوحشك حبيب يالغالية ..*

*ننتـظر المثل حقك ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

التخطيط/ الى / التخطيط/ في/ للفشل/ يقود/ الفشل

----------


## صدفة البحر

*الفشل في التخطيط يقود إلى التخطيط للفشل ..*
*ننتظر التصحيح ؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه صدوفه غناتي
يلا ننتظر المثل الجديد

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يابعد عمري عفاف ..*
*يالله تفضلـي >>*
*( ماله * من * نفسه * أكرم * أهان )*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن 
من اكرم ماله اهان نفسه 
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الترتيب الصحيح للمثل هو*
*من أهان ماله اكرم نفسه*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*ولاتهين - هين - نفسك - قرشك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يمكن هين قرشك ولا تهين نفسك
ترجوا التصحيح

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ننتظر المثل او الحكمه الجديده

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> يمكن هين قرشك ولا تهين نفسك
> ترجوا التصحيح



 
*جواب صحيح عزيزتي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الدمعة - من - أصفى*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اصفى من الدمعه ..

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

> *الدمعة - من - أصفى*
> *اصفى من الدمعه,,*



*انتظر التصحيح..* 

*سلاموو..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

إجابات صحيحة أختي جوري وعاشقة المستحيل يعطيكم الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله - الله - قتل - أخزاه - من - فر - خير - رحمه

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

ماعرفت مب راضيه تركب معي راح حاول

قتل الله من فر خير رحمه

مادري مب راضيه تزبط

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ولايهمج حبيبتي الحين اعطيك الحل ولايدور راسج :)

( قتل رحمه الله ) خير من ( فر أخزاه الله )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ولكل - لها - أنا - عظيمة

----------


## ام الشيخ

ولكل عظيمة أنا لها

----------


## ام الشيخ

يحاسبوا - ذبح - سلخ - اللي - اللي - وينسوا

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> ولكل عظيمة أنا لها



ترتيب خاطىء عزيزتي أم الشيخ شكرا على المحاولة
الترتيب الصحيح هو


أنا لها ولكل عظيمة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> يحاسبوا - ذبح - سلخ - اللي - اللي - وينسوا



 
*الجواب هو*

*يحاسبوا اللي سلخ وينسوا اللي ذبح*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الحق - الباطل - جولة - دولة

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحق دولة والباطل جولة*

----------


## مٌٍَـٍلآڪ

وييين المثل او الحكم الجديييييد

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *الحق دولة والباطل جولة*



 
ترتيب صحيح أنونه يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> وييين المثل او الحكم الجديييييد



 
ولايهمك حبوبه الحين بحط مثل أو حكمة جديدة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أهون - أختر - الشرين

----------


## ابو طارق

*أختر  اهون  الشرين*

----------


## ابو طارق

كما وارتفع طار ماطار وقع طير حتى

----------


## كفن

*ما طار طير وارتفع حتى وقع كما طار*

----------


## كفن

*إِلَى.بَقَاؤك.بَقاءٍ.وَفَنَاؤكَ.إِلَى.فَنَاءٍ*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> *..*



 *بَقَاؤك إِلَى.فَنَاءٍ وَفَنَاؤكَ..إِلَى بَقاءٍ*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

_القلب - للقلب - من - رسول_

----------


## ابو طارق

> *ما طار طير وارتفع حتى وقع كما طار*



*الصحيح* 

*ما طار طير وارتفع حتى كما طار وقع*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> _القلب - للقلب - من - رسول_



*من القلب للقلب رسول*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الرمد - العمى - من - أهون*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الرمد أهون من العمى

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*الضآني - اذا -  عنك - فعليك  - غاب  - بالحمصاني*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إذا غاب عنك الضآني فعليك بالحمصاني
؟؟؟؟؟
!!!!
بس ويش المقصود 
مافهمته

----------


## عيون لاتنام

هههههههه جواب صحيح حبوبه 
ألحين أشرح لك المثل


معنى المثل  ( إذا ماحصل لك تاكل لحم الضأن فروح للي يبيع الحمص ( الحمصاني )"
يعني الحمص يعادل اللحم من ناحية البروتين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونفطر / انصوم/ بصله/ على / انصوم

----------


## مهتاب

انصوم انصوم ونفطر على بصله

----------


## مهتاب

_نواة/مخزونة/النخلة/بلحة/في/المثمرة_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نواه مخزونه في بلحة النخله المثمره
ارجوا التصحيح

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

نواة بلحة مخزونة فى النخلة المثمرة
يمكن مو متأكدة هع
تحياااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مهتاب ننتظر التصحيح

----------


## حساسه بزياده

> هههههههه جواب صحيح حبوبه 
> 
> ألحين أشرح لك المثل 
> 
> معنى المثل ( إذا ماحصل لك تاكل لحم الضأن فروح للي يبيع الحمص ( الحمصاني )"
> 
> يعني الحمص يعادل اللحم من ناحية البروتين



 مشكوره على التوضيح  :signthankspin: 
من ناحية يعادل يعادل أهل لول كانوا يستبدلوا اللحم بالبقوليات
أشوف الوالده بعض الأحيان تآكل نخج أو لوبه وياعيش :huuh: 
بس ضرره واجد للمرضى :mad:

----------


## الباسمي

ننتضر

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> مشكوره على التوضيح 
> من ناحية يعادل يعادل أهل لول كانوا يستبدلوا اللحم بالبقوليات
> أشوف الوالده بعض الأحيان تآكل نخج أو لوبه وياعيش
> بس ضرره واجد للمرضى



 
*لا شكر على واجب حبوبه وحاضرين للطيبين :)*
*صح كلامج يعطيج العافية*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> نواه مخزونه في بلحة النخله المثمره
> ارجوا التصحيح



*وأنا اقول نفس أجابتج* 

*وننتظر التصحيح *

----------


## مهتاب

اسف علتأخير
الصحيح
النخلة المثمرة نواة مخزونة في بلحه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بيدك/تطوله/ الي/ طوله/ ما/بريولك

----------


## مهتاب

ألي ما تطوله بيدك تطوله بريولك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجابه صحيحه

----------

